# Why do you guys hate yourselfs?



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

It seems that all the threads are about people either hating furries, the media hating furries, or furries being retarded and getting hated on by OTHER furries.  

Why do you guys hate yourselfs so much?  Isn't there ever any positive news to post?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey, Usarise

*grabs your paw and baps you in the face with it*

Quit hitting yourself furry

*bap*

Quit hitting yourself furry

*bap*

Quit hitting yourself furry


----------



## Charrio (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> It seems that all the threads are about people either hating furries, the media hating furries, or furries being retarded and getting hated on by OTHER furries.
> 
> Why do you guys hate yourselfs so much?  Isn't there ever any positive news to post?



Furries are their own worst trolls, and FAF members enjoy trolling each other along with the now and then I'm so cool thread or this Mod is awesome ass kissing thread.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> It seems that all the threads are about people either hating furries, the media hating furries, or furries being retarded and getting hated on by OTHER furries.
> 
> Why do you guys hate yourselfs so much?  Isn't there ever any positive news to post?


Because you touch yourself at night.


----------



## Bir (Apr 28, 2010)

I like me.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Hey, Usarise
> 
> *grabs your paw and baps you in the face with it*
> 
> ...


bawwwwwww!!!! FURSECUTION! D:

please try to keep first 10 posts somewhat on-topic? thx ^_^



Charrio said:


> Furries are their own worst trolls, and FAF members enjoy trolling each other along with the now and then I'm so cool thread or this Mod is awesome ass kissing thread.


 Yeah I've noticed, and I don't really get it...


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 28, 2010)

I have posotive news...I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance by switching to Geico....

and idk why we hate ourselves...


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't hate myself.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't hate myself, it's just a fact of how the furries who DO hate themselves seem to have the loudest and most audible voice; sadly true.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

I hate myself.  Oh well.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

Because it's easy to find all the flaws about yourself.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't hate myself. I never have.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, I only hate myself sometimes
you on the other hand


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

Everyone seems to say they don't hate themselves (besides ratte, who is awesome and should give herself some praise every here and there)  I'm talking more about how everyone always posts anti-furry stuff as news and always flame other furs....


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Everyone seems to say they don't hate themselves (besides ratte, who is awesome and should give herself some praise every here and there)  I'm talking more about how everyone always posts anti-furry stuff as news and always flame other furs....



Furries rarely do anything positive on the Internet or in society.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Furries rarely do anything positive on the Internet or in society.


 I know.... but havent they ever done ANYTHING positive IRL...... at all?


----------



## Tommy (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Furries rarely do anything positive on the Internet or in society.



Unfortunately, that's true.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a love/hate relationship with ragequitters, also. The one that happened today was pretty good, but it completely distracted me from any work I'd meant to do. D:


----------



## Jelly (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Everyone seems to say they don't hate themselves (besides ratte, who is awesome and should give herself some praise every here and there)  I'm talking more about how everyone always posts anti-furry stuff as news and always flame other furs....



usarise, i want to thank you for not fucking my dog
you're furnomenal


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

I can beat myself up pretty bad sometimes 

But it has nothing to do with being a furry


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 28, 2010)

Testicles. That is all.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I know.... but havent they ever done ANYTHING positive IRL...... at all?



Uuuuuuuhhhhhhhmm...

...

Sometimes fursuiters suit for charity, or furry artists draw gifts for their family. That's really all I can think of.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I know.... but havent they ever done ANYTHING positive IRL...... at all?



Of course.

Harley has fucked roadkill.

See, a furry really does use every part of an animal.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I know.... but havent they ever done ANYTHING positive IRL...... at all?


 
a few days ago, i did some volunteer work at a church and helped put together food packs and stuff 

it feels good to help people, you know?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

Jelly said:


> usarise, i want to thank you for not fucking my dog
> you're furnomenal


ok..... your welcome? 
and i dont get whatever word you mad up :/



inuyasharlz said:


> Testicles. That is all.


 Relavent?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Uuuuuuuhhhhhhhmm...
> 
> ...
> 
> Sometimes fursuiters suit for charity, or furry artists draw gifts for their family. That's really all I can think of.


I guess thats something :V



Voidrunners said:


> Of course.
> 
> Harley has fucked roadkill.
> 
> See, a furry really does use every part of an animal.


Harley is sickfuck and his name shall't naught be mentioned in my thread.  Lest thou wish't to see him appear! D:



paintballadict9 said:


> a few days ago, i did some volunteer work at a church and helped put together food packs and stuff
> 
> it feels good to help people, you know?


It does feel good to help people!     Ty for being a good person!


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ok..... your welcome?
> and i dont get whatever word you mad up :/


It's a play on the word phenomenal


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Everyone seems to say they don't hate themselves (besides ratte, who is awesome and should give herself some praise every here and there)  I'm talking more about how everyone always posts anti-furry stuff as news and always flame other furs....



Things that don't deserve praise don't get praise.


----------



## MAC10 (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Furries rarely do anything positive on the Internet or in society.



That's not true. Furries are good, kindhearted people. And we [furries] do a lot, you just don't take the time to look for such things and never ask. That is stereotyping, and that, for most people is wrong. Please don't make generalizations about a group of people that you haven't gotten the chance to meet.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> That's not true. Furries are good, kindhearted people. And we [furries] do a lot, you just don't take the time to look for such things and never ask. That is stereotyping, and that, for most people is wrong. Please don't make generalizations about a group of people that you haven't gotten the chance to meet.



Show me a variety furries doing good for the Internet and society. 

Sexing up strangers in chat rooms doesn't count.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Things that don't deserve praise don't get praise.


^ 

I agree sadly


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> It does feel good to help people!  Ty for being a good person!


 
lol i dont need to be thanked for it...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

Bir said:


> I like me.


"robot people always like me"


----------



## Truth (Apr 28, 2010)

I love myself. What's the opposite of cutting? I want to know so I can  do it :V

It seems like most women hate themselves. They are strange creatures, I can't seem to make sense of all their actions and feelings.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Truth said:


> It seems like most women hate themselves. They are strange creatures, I can't seem to make sense of all their actions and feelings.




Now we're creatures?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's a play on the word phenomenal


oh.....ok... now i see it ^_^



Ratte said:


> Things that don't deserve praise don't get praise.


Ratte. YOUR AWESOME!  YOU WIN AT LIFE!   see? you just got praise. so now you are worthy.  so stop hating yourself!



WillowWulf said:


> ^
> 
> I agree sadly


NO YOU DONT!


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Harley is sickfuck and his name shall't naught be mentioned in my thread.  Lest thou wish't to see him appear! D:



Get over yourself.



Usarise said:


> Ratte. YOUR AWESOME!  YOU WIN AT LIFE!   see? you just got praise. so now you are worthy.  so stop hating yourself!



You.  Shut up.  Now.


----------



## Zontar (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> It seems that all the threads are about people either hating furries, the media hating furries, or furries being retarded and getting hated on by OTHER furries.
> 
> Why do you guys hate yourselfs so much?  Isn't there ever any positive news to post?



I fap to gay foxes doing horrible things to each other. What the _fuck_ do I have to be proud of?!


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 28, 2010)

Because activity without conflict is boring. :V


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't hate myself but, it's also true that there is almost nothing positive about furries on this forum which is kind of depressing.
Also, Willow and Ratte do need to give themselves some credit and stop hating themselves.


----------



## Truth (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Now we're creatures?



I have insulted it!?... Uhm... uh. Hi. Someone help.


Well. Women do seem to have more emotional problems and a different social outlook in my experience.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> I don't hate myself but, it's also true that there is almost nothing positive about furries on this forum which is kind of depressing.
> Also, Willow and Ratte do need to give themselves some credit and stop hating themselves.


Credit for what though


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Get over yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> You. Shut up. Now.


It was a joke  

and no.  Ratte.  You are an amazing person, have great looks, and a bright future!



Zontar said:


> I fap to gay foxes doing horrible things to each other. What the _fuck_ do I have to be proud of?!


Gay Pride?



ValiantWolf said:


> I don't hate myself but, it's also true that there is almost nothing positive about furries on this forum which is kind of depressing.
> Also, Willow and Ratte do need to give themselves some credit and stop hating themselves.


 I know.... I want some positive news for once!

and again: this ^


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Truth said:


> I have insulted it!?... Uhm... uh. Hi. Someone help.


*tears up, sniff*


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Credit for what though


 
So what you're telling me is there is nothing positive about you?:???:
Come on now there has to be something you're proud of.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 28, 2010)

Truth said:


> Well. Women do seem to have more emotional problems and a different social outlook in my experience.


Because they are still technically second class citizens and media/popular opinion is that women are more emotional and _should_ hate themselves?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> So what you're telling me is there is nothing positive about you?:???:
> Come on now there has to be something you're proud of.



She wouldn't hurt a fly here on FAF and never rages at anyone?



Van Ishikawa said:


> Because they are still technically second  class citizens and media/popular opinion is that women are more  emotional and _should_ hate themselves?



I keep most of my thoughts and feelings to myself, tend to keep people  at arm's length, and don't hate myself. :3c


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> She wouldn't hurt a fly here on FAF and never rages at anyone?


 
See you're a kind thoughtful person that's something to be proud of Willow.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> See you're a kind thoughtful person that's something to be proud of Willow.


Very rarely do I rage, and it's usually when someone really pisses me off


----------



## MAC10 (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Show me a variety furries doing good for the Internet and society.
> 
> Sexing up strangers in chat rooms doesn't count.



The fact is that you are catagorizing people with a common interest. Furries tend to be great artists and writters. Yes it might be a little graphic, but the public is sometimes drawn to such works of art. I am sick and tired of you people that form opinions about others without looking at the the topic from your target's point of view. I joined FA and its forums because I thought I found a place where I could escape and be myself without worrying about being scoffed at, pre-judged, or discriminated against. You should stop while you are ahead. These are good people here, they haven't done anything to hurt you. 
By the way. Many furries help create the games you like.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Also, Willow and Ratte do need to give themselves some credit and stop hating themselves.



Up yours.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> The fact is that you are catagorizing people with a common interest. Furries tend to be great artists and writters.


ahahahahahaha no.

The upper 10% doesn't validate the rest.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and no.  Ratte.  You are an amazing person, have great looks, and a bright future!



I got an ACT score that reduced me to tears.  I'm below-average in school.  I look like a walking bag of shit.  Lint has a higher IQ than me.

I have no future.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> The fact is that you are catagorizing people with a common interest. Furries tend to be great artists and writters. Yes it might be a little graphic, but the public is sometimes drawn to such works of art. I am sick and tired of you people that form opinions about others without looking at the the topic from your target's point of view. I joined FA and its forums because I thought I found a place where I could escape and be myself without worrying about being scoffed at, pre-judged, or discriminated against. You should stop while you are ahead. These are good people here, they haven't done anything to hurt you.
> By the way. Many furries help create the games you like.



So can you show me something positive furries have done for society and the Internet or are you just going to keep dodging the point?


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Very rarely do I rage, and it's usually when someone really pisses me off


 
And that's a good thing that deserves some credit.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Up yours.


Ratteee, don't be so mean ;^;


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I got an ACT score that reduced me to tears. I'm below-average in school. I look like a walking bag of shit. Lint has a higher IQ than me.
> 
> I have no future.


Thats not true!  Ok. So you got a bad score and aren't doing well in school?  Einstein was a C student.    You can just study hard and youll
  do much better!  Also you look fine!  i saw your pic and you are beautiful.

You have a future!


BlueberriHusky said:


> So can you show me something positive furries have done for society and the Internet or are you just going to keep dodging the point?


 We gave the world a life time supply of sports mascots?


----------



## Truth (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *tears up, sniff*



Uhm.. I like your display image!

I'd offer a hug, but i'm not good at these kindof things.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Thats not true!  Ok. So you got a bad score and aren't doing well in school?  Einstein was a C student.    You can just study hard and youll
> do much better!  Also you look fine!  i saw your pic and you are beautiful.
> 
> You have a future!



Einstein was also a Jew.

I don't study.  I only forget things faster.

My pictures even make /me/ want to puke.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Truth said:


> Uhm.. I like your display image!
> 
> I'd offer a hug, but i'm not good at these kindof things.



Give chocolate. 

Works every time.

But then they complain that you're tying to make them fat.

Lose-lose.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Truth said:


> Uhm.. I like your display image!
> 
> I'd offer a hug, but i'm not good at these kindof things.


;^;


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Einstein was also a Jew.
> 
> I don't study.  I only forget things faster.
> 
> My pictures even make /me/ want to puke.


Einstein was also an aspie

I find studying the night before pointless, because I forget it the next day when the tests are handed out

But Ratte, I think you're pretty too but my opinions don't matter


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 28, 2010)

The self-deprecation does get old sometimes.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Einstein was also an aspie
> 
> I find studying the night before pointless, because I forget it the next day when the tests are handed out
> 
> But Ratte, I think you're pretty too but my opinions don't matter



I'm worse than an aspie.  Point not taken.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Einstein was also a Jew.
> 
> I don't study. I only forget things faster.
> 
> My pictures even make /me/ want to puke.


 
Have you tried getting tudor and your more beautiful than you think just try and have a positive outlook of yourself.:smile: 
Also, what does Einstein being jewish got to do with him being smart.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm worse than an aspie.  Point not taken.




*sits in corner*

I'm sorry...


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> The self-deprecation does get old sometimes.



The self-deprecation was old before it even started.


----------



## MAC10 (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> So can you show me something positive furries have done for society and the Internet or are you just going to keep dodging the point?



Here's my proof:1. I am only going to give you a name as that should suffice. 
Christopher Paolini. He wrote the inheritance series. The author of such work like these could be considered as furry. 

2. Furries exercise the U.S. Constitutional right of freedom of expression. They can express themselves however they want, so long as they don't infringe the rights of others. 

You may not think that we contribute much to society, but there are a few hundred sites full of people that would beg to differ. 

Is that enough proof, or do I need to keep going and inadvertently involve other people? You can't win this argument. I never back down and never, EVER accept defeat. It either ends in a draw, or I win, your choice. 
I recomend surrendering as I am getting P!$$â‚¬# off.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 28, 2010)

I do not..
But that question to why furries will hate themselves will remain unanswered.



MAC10 said:


> Here's my proof:1. I am only going to give you a name as that should suffice.
> Christopher Paolini. He wrote the inheritance series. The author of such work like these could be considered as furry.



The author of the shitty book series is not a furry nor the series is not considered furry. it's fantasy. You might as well call "Dune" furry too because leto becomes a Worm god.

 Next.



> 2. Furries exercise the U.S. Constitutional right of freedom of expression. They can express themselves however they want, so long as they don't infringe the rights of others.



So does every Tom, Dick, and Harry that are not part of the furry fandom. Furries tend to cry and scream when a private site begins to ban their favorite type of fetish art. 
"Freedom of expression" also has it's limits. You have the freedom to express yourself, but people do have the right to give you a citation when that "freedom" you choose to express so dearly is obcene. 
That is not a valid answer.

Next.



> You may not think that we contribute much to society, but there are a few hundred sites full of people that would beg to differ.



Like?
Not a Valid answer.



> Is that enough proof, or do I need to keep going and inadvertently involve other people? You can't win this argument. I never back down and never, EVER accept defeat. It either ends in a draw, or I win, your choice.
> I recomend surrendering as I am getting P!$$â‚¬# off.



I am going to have to give you a F.
Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> Here's my proof:1. I am only going to give you a name as that should suffice.
> Christopher Paolini. He wrote the inheritance series. The author of such work like these could be considered as furry.
> 
> 2. Furries exercise the U.S. Constitutional right of freedom of expression. They can express themselves however they want, so long as they don't infringe the rights of others.
> ...



In other words, nothing?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Have you tried getting tudor and your more beautiful than you think just try and have a positive outlook of yourself.:smile:
> Also, what does Einstein being jewish got to do with him being smart.



I have no money.  Tutors won't help anyway.

There is no such thing as a positive outlook when you're me.  Just a fact.

Jews are smart.  They hold the most Nobel prizes of any group of people.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> but my opinions don't matter


 
Stop saying your opinions don't matter.


----------



## Yaril47 (Apr 28, 2010)

Why would I hate myself, I love my life better as a furry than a normal human; besides, I make more friends.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> In other words, nothing?



Pretty much.


----------



## Truth (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;^;



You want a hug?... Well hug me already then!

I never initiate them. I'm uncomfortable with that.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Truth said:


> You want a hug?... Well hug me already then!
> 
> I never initiate them. I'm uncomfortable with that.


*nervous hug*


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Stop saying your opinions don't matter.


But they rarely ever do here


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 28, 2010)

We all want meaningful lives, we look for meaning in everything we do. But supposed there is no meaning, suppose life is fundamentally absurd. What if theres no reason or truth or righteousness in anything. What if nothing means anything? What if nothing really matters?

Or suppose everything matters, which would be worse?



You know, sometimes it seems things go by too quickly. We're so busy watching out for whats ahead of us we don't take time to enjoy where we are. Days go by & we hardly notice them, life becomes a blur. Sometimes it takes some calamity to make us live in the present. And then suddenly we wake up & see all the mistakes we've made, but its too late to change anything.

Its like.... Its like....


----------



## MAC10 (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> In other words, nothing?



*growl*
Ugh! You ignorant little b^$7aed!

Messair une pettite mardre!

Tu as bÃªte!

Tu as une snob. 

Tu as hypocrite.
Au'revoir monsoir! 

FYI: that is solid proof. I don't know what you _think_ you want from me. But I assure you, what I gave you were rock solid facts. If you can't accept the truth, then you have a major problem. 


To anyone else reading this thread: who do you side with? Me or the little neusance here?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> *growl*
> Ugh! You ignorant little b^$7aed!
> 
> Messair une pettite mardre!
> ...



U mad?
I choose to side with Blue. She has tea. Lots of tea.


----------



## Truth (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *nervous hug*



*takes hug*

You okay now? Any problems? Do you want to talk to me about anything?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> *growl*
> Ugh! You ignorant little b^$7aed!
> 
> Messair une pettite mardre!
> ...



Everyone gets to practice free speech and free expression. No point.

Your other point is that a furry wrote some books?

Please. Keep raging on a forum because you don't like someone's opinion, it makes your side look so much more valid.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 28, 2010)

seriously man...

dont take things so seriously...


----------



## MAC10 (Apr 28, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> U mad?




Yes I'm mad! This a**hole is degrading and dishonoring people for being themselves. I'm sorry, but I'm a little pissed off about it.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> *growl*
> Ugh! You ignorant little b^$7aed!
> 
> Messair une pettite mardre!
> ...



God, shut up.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> Yes I'm mad! This a**hole is degrading and dishonoring people for being themselves. I'm sorry, but I'm a little pissed off about it.



Yet you throw a tantrum on forum because your opinion is about as sound as a house made of of jello.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But they rarely ever do here


 
Come now have some self worth you should always value your opinion whether they matter or not.:smile:


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> *growl*
> Ugh! You ignorant little b^$7aed!
> 
> Messair une pettite mardre!
> ...


holy shit you have got to be a troll.

Your arguments are pathetic and wouldn't even get a passing grade in a middle school english class.  You provided exactly one specific counterexample of questionable validity and cited using the first amendment as proof that furries are good people.  The KKK also uses the first amendment, are they also good people?  Are european, canadian, asian, ect. furs not good people because they do not live in america?

The entire basis for your logic is "nu-uh, you're wrong and I'm right because I say so," which has never been a valid line of reasoning for anything.  And instead of defending your opinions, you instead insult the person you are discussing the issue with, stick your fingers in your ears, and yell "LALALALALALALAICAN'THEAYOUYOU'REWRONG."

Grow the fuck up and get the fuck out son.


----------



## MAC10 (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Everyone gets to practice free speech and free expression. No point.
> 
> Your other point is that a furry wrote some books?
> 
> Please. Keep raging on a forum because you don't like someone's opinion, it makes your side look so much more valid.



You're an ass. And I won't back down. Some people don't agree with my methods, but they are effective. You are one of the reasons this world has gone to Hell.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC10 has got top be either an idiot, a Cutterfl clone, or just a funny (but bad) troll.



MAC10 said:


> You're an ass. And I won't back down. Some people don't agree with my methods, but they are effective. You are one of the reasons this world has gone to Hell.



QQ
Cry some more, dude.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> You're an ass. And I won't back down. Some people don't agree with my methods, but they are effective. *You are one of the reasons this world has gone to Hell*.



Are you sure it's not because of lack of functioning logic and common sense?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> You're an ass. And I won't back down. Some people don't agree with my methods, but they are effective. You are one of the reasons this world has gone to Hell.


In what way are your arguments effective?  Hell her entire point was that your arguments are entirely ineffective.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> troll



I've heard of these...they emerged from the Great Flame Wars of '99. They feed off negative reactions.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I've heard of these...they emerged from the Great Flame Wars of '99. They feed off negative reactions.



Or it could be the inbred variant...which are just really bad and they love flinging their own poo.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Or it could be the inbred variant...which are just really bad and they love flinging their own poo.



It would make since. The troll in the youtube video made complete sentence structure.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

lol troolin


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah I know, weed out the kiddies by excessive trollin'. Wow, I'm starting to like the whole gang-rape thing 


Just kiddin' of course, I'd never do such a thing.


----------



## MAC10 (Apr 28, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> holy shit you have got to be a troll.
> 
> Your arguments are pathetic and wouldn't even get a passing grade in a middle school english class.  You provided exactly one specific counterexample of questionable validity and cited using the first amendment as proof that furries are good people.  The KKK also uses the first amendment, are they also good people?  Are european, canadian, asian, ect. furs not good people because they do not live in america?
> 
> ...



I am no troll. He just struck a vital nerve that set me off. I don't like to act that way, but I do at times. I let my feelings take hold of me, and appearantly, that's wrong. I thought I lived in a mature society where no one degraded each other and put people to shame. I see now that I was wronge to think so highly of this world and mankind. 

And what you think is just grade-school gibberish, that is French. 

Again, I am sorry, but I have a very short fuse. This world is fucked up and I thought that would change after high school. 




God, grant me the serenity, to accept the things I cannot change, the courage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> I am no troll. He just struck a vital nerve that set me off. I don't like to act that way, but I do at times. I let my feelings take hold of me, and appearantly, that's wrong. I thought I lived in a mature society where no one degraded each other and put people to shame. I see now that I was wronge to think so highly of this world and mankind.
> 
> And what you think is just grade-school gibberish, that is French.
> 
> ...



Your "THIS IS OFFENSIVE AND DEGRADING AND 100% SERIOUS" radar is way too sensitive. How ever do you function around actual people? ._.

And nope, no one could tell that was language. We thought it must have been a cat on your keyboard.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> I am no troll. He just struck a vital nerve that set me off. I don't like to act that way, but I do at times. I let my feelings take hold of me, and appearantly, that's wrong. I thought I lived in a mature society where no one degraded each other and put people to shame. I see now that I was wronge to think so highly of this world and mankind.
> 
> And what you think is just grade-school gibberish, that is French.
> 
> ...










Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah I know, weed out the kiddies by excessive  trollin'. Wow, I'm starting to like the whole gang-rape thing
> 
> 
> Just kiddin' of course, I'd never do such a thing.



Kinky


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> I am no troll. He just struck a vital nerve that set me off. I don't like to act that way, but I do at times. I let my feelings take hold of me, and appearantly, that's wrong. I thought I lived in a mature society where no one degraded each other and put people to shame. I see now that I was wronge to think so highly of this world and mankind.
> 
> And what you think is just grade-school gibberish, that is French.
> 
> ...



...
What is this...I don't even...


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> I am no troll. He just struck a vital nerve that set me off. I don't like to act that way, but I do at times. I let my feelings take hold of me, and appearantly, that's wrong. I thought I lived in a mature society where no one degraded each other and put people to shame. I see now that I was wronge to think so highly of this world and mankind.
> 
> And what you think is just grade-school gibberish, that is French.
> 
> ...


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Einstein was also a Jew.
> 
> I don't study. I only forget things faster.
> 
> My pictures even make /me/ want to puke.


Religion means nothing. I like to follow a different one each week or so ^_^ 

I don't study either.  Just learn them well the first time.

And your pic looks FINE!  YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL!



Ratte said:


> I have no money. Tutors won't help anyway.
> 
> There is no such thing as a positive outlook when you're me. Just a fact.
> 
> Jews are smart. They hold the most Nobel prizes of any group of people.


 Make money then.  Get a job.   
Tutors CAN help, if you let them and want them to.

You can be positive!  Just try to!

And once again.... religion means nothing.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Come now have some self worth you should always value your opinion whether they matter or not.:smile:


But I don't have any self worth


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

ITT at least two losing battles being fought.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Religion means nothing. I like to follow a different one each week or so ^_^
> 
> I don't study either.  Just learn them well the first time.
> 
> And your pic looks FINE!  YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL!


 
I don't learn.  I don't know why I'm even in school.

 Make money then.  Get a job.   
Tutors CAN help, if you let them and want them to.

You can be positive!  Just try to!



Usarise said:


> And once again.... religion means nothing.



"Jew" is a nationality; Judaism is a religion.

There is no positive.

KIND OF FUCKING HARD TO MAKE MONEY WHEN YOU CAN'T GET A JOB, AMIRITE


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ITT at least two losing battles being fought.



Shush, Otter!

*Throws random clam into nearby lake*



Ratte said:


> KIND OF FUCKING HARD TO MAKE MONEY WHEN YOU CAN'T  GET A JOB, AMIRITE



You need a job for a car. In most cases, you need a car for a job!


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Shush, Otter!
> 
> *Throws random clam into nearby lake*



*waddles after it* :I


----------



## MAC10 (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Your "THIS IS OFFENSIVE AND DEGRADING AND 100% SERIOUS" radar is way too sensitive. How ever do you function around actual people? ._.
> 
> And nope, no one could tell that was language. We thought it must have been a cat on your keyboard.



If only you know what I go through ever single day of my life, you would understand why I got all fired up. 

I am truly sorry.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 28, 2010)

this is what happens when you take the internet seriously -_-


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> If only you know what I go through ever single day of my life, you would understand why I got all fired up.
> 
> I am truly sorry.



But she doesn't.

Your also on the internet. No one cares.



BlueberriHusky said:


> *waddles after it* :I



:3

*Throws another clam on to passing motorboat*


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But I don't have any self worth


 
You do have self worth your just to busy wallowing in your own self pity to realize it. Everyone has flaws that they hate about themselves but instead of feeling sorry for yourself try and better yourself.:grin:


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I don't learn. I don't know why I'm even in school.
> 
> "Jew" is a nationality; Judaism is a religion.
> 
> ...


 You can learn.  Just apply yourself to what you like, and go for it!

Well sorry, I thought you meant the religion (Jew is the common name for the followers).... nationality doesnt matter either....    

There IS positive.  Find it.

FIND A WAY TO GET A JOB THEN!  MOST PLACES WILL LET YOU WORK FOR MINIMUM WAGE!   AND YOU COULD FIND PHYSICAL LABOR TOO!  I WORK FOR A FARM


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> If only you know what I go through ever single day of my life, you would understand why I got all fired up.
> 
> I am truly sorry.



Oh QQ noob.

"Baw, people are being meen to me"

>.>


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You need a job for a car. In most cases, you need a car for a job!



I don't have a license.



Usarise said:


> You can learn.  Just apply yourself to what you like, and go for it!
> 
> Well sorry, I thought you meant the religion (Jew is the common name for the followers).... nationality doesnt matter either....
> 
> ...



I don't learn.  Everything falls on my deaf ears.

There's nothing to find.

I get too much work from school to get a job anyway.

Point not taken.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> I am no troll. He just struck a vital nerve that set me off. I don't like to act that way, but I do at times. I let my feelings take hold of me, and appearantly, that's wrong. I thought I lived in a mature society where no one degraded each other and put people to shame. I see now that I was wronge to think so highly of this world and mankind.
> 
> And what you think is just grade-school gibberish, that is French.
> 
> ...



Hahaha

"I am wrong and immature, but I must endure with those tryglodytes that dare to point that out, God help me so".

I like this guy, he's like Cyber Fox.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> "Jew" is a nationality; Judaism is a religion.


Jews are people who practice Judaisim, Jewish is not a nationality per se
Just like Muslims aren't a nationality, just people who practice the Islamic religion if I'm not mistaken :/


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 28, 2010)

its cause we can

also cause FAF ISNT A DAMN FUCKING HUGBOX like other fur places, in those you can get away with saying "I'm a zoophile" and get folks hugging you...here its allows us to get  pitch forks and make you regret it


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Jews are people who practice Judaisim, Jewish is not a nationality per se
> Just like Muslims aren't a nationality, just people who practice the Islamic religion if I'm not mistaken :/



Same shit to me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I don't have a license.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I blame the education system.

I, too, studied to pass a test and forgot a lot of it by the next week. :/


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> There's nothing to find.
> 
> I get too much work from school to get a job anyway.
> 
> Point not taken.


 There has to be something I'm sure.  You could start babysitting or do yard work for people then?

I doubt you get too much work.  Schools are usually pretty fair with homework.

Don't care if it wasn't taken.  I want you to be happy!


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey, it's szopaw. :3c

*licks off some frosting*


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Same shit to me.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Jews are people who practice Judaisim, Jewish is not a nationality per se
> Just like Muslims aren't a nationality, just people who practice the Islamic religion if I'm not mistaken :/



it can be an ethnicity or a religious denomination
israeli is the nationality (of people living in Israel, duh), though


----------



## Ben (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> If only you know what I go through ever single day of my life, you would understand why I got all fired up.
> 
> I am truly sorry.



And what do you have to "go through" every day, exactly? I'd be fascinated to know.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> There has to be something I'm sure.  You could start babysitting or do yard work for people then?
> 
> I doubt you get too much work.  Schools are usually pretty fair with homework.
> 
> Don't care if it wasn't taken.  I want you to be happy!



Everything I do I don't get paid for.  I don't have the time.

I get hours of homework every night, plus notes.

I can't be happy.

Really hate to do the whole CRAAAAWWWWLLLINNNGGGGG shit, but that's how it is.

I don't care if you fucks like it or agree with it.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Jews are people who practice Judaisim, Jewish is not a nationality per se
> Just like Muslims aren't a nationality, just people who practice the Islamic religion if I'm not mistaken :/



Ethnic jews are a legitimate semite nation.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Hey, it's szopaw. :3c
> 
> *licks off some frosting*



Ohai, I'm posting in The Den.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

I dislike how I honestly give a shit about lost causes. I dislike the general running-in-circles pattern I am in. I hate the Stupid fretting over things that never mattered. I hate my neurotic side. and I loathe loosing control of my emotions when shit hits me too hard. I work hard on building stability and I do not want it even to falter for a second.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Ethnic jews are a legitimate semite nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohai, I'm posting in The Den.



You must be clam cake.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I dislike how I honestly give a shit about lost causes. I dislike the general running-in-circles pattern I am in. I hate the Stupid fretting over things that never mattered. I hate my neurotic side. and I loathe loosing control of my emotions when shit hits me too hard. I work hard on building stability and I do not want it even to falter for a second.



Stop thinking so much, go get me a sandwich, and c'mere.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You must be clam cake.



No, she'd smash me on her stomach.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

szopaw said:


> No, she'd smash me on her stomach.



Other way around.

Well...

Yeah, sure. Why not. I see nuts in there.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Ethnic jews are a legitimate semite nation.


Oh, well then


----------



## Thatch (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Other way around.
> 
> Well...
> 
> Yeah, sure. Why not. I see nuts in there.



I'd smash your clam on my stomach? :V

And they're hazelnuts, not walnuts. So it's awesome.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Everything I do I don't get paid for. I don't have the time.
> 
> I get hours of homework every night, plus notes.
> 
> ...


I didn't say you had to get paid for everything.  You could just do jobs for people and get paid for those. 

What could take you hours?  I would like to know.  Also how do you take notes at home, without a teacher?

goddamnit. BE HAPPY!



The Drunken Ace said:


> I dislike how I honestly give a shit about lost causes. I dislike the general running-in-circles pattern I am in. I hate the Stupid fretting over things that never mattered. I hate my neurotic side. and I loathe loosing control of my emotions when shit hits me too hard. I work hard on building stability and I do not want it even to falter for a second.


 See?  someone who actually wants to better themself!   I think you should talk to Ratte too...


----------



## Truth (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But I don't have any self worth



I would try and help you realise your self worth, if I knew how. If other people think you're a good person, doesn't that make you feel better?

It might just be another one of those confusing woman things...


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I'd smash your clam on my stomach? :V
> 
> And they're hazelnuts, not wallnuts. So it's awesome.



Do I need to call the marine biologist in here to explain it to you and possibly demonstrate? :V

Hazelnuts are like... godnuts. I fucking love hazelnuts. ;-;


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I'd smash your clam on my stomach? :V
> 
> And they're *hazelnuts*, not walnuts. So it's awesome.



D: I want you in me.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Do I need to call the marine biologist in  here to explain it to you and possibly demonstrate? :V
> 
> Hazelnuts are like... godnuts. I fucking love hazelnuts. ;-;



Hell yeah.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Do I need to call the marine biologist in here to explain it to you and possibly demonstrate? :V
> 
> Hazelnuts are like... godnuts. I fucking love hazelnuts. ;-;



Yes, please.

And iknorite?



HAXX said:


> D: I want you in me.



I must decline your proposition.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Truth said:


> I would try and help you realise your self worth, if I knew how. If other people think you're a good person, doesn't that make you feel better?


Not really, because then someone tells me I've done something wrong


----------



## Delta (Apr 28, 2010)

Its simple.

I hate you, because you make me question my own negative nature, in thus making me go through uncomfortable self-revision.

I hate furries because the majority of them have nothing important to contribute to the world and complain about everything despite the fact that they are horrendously flawed and refuse to improve themselves.

I hate me because despite all the bullshit this fandom cranks out everyday I still freely choose to identify myself as part of it for a few positive reasons that are vastly outweighed by the negative.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I must decline your proposition.



So polite.

Good thing I ain't.

*Takes a slice* :3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

I care too much about politics. I get too riled up when I see bullshit. I should learn to not care. D:


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Not really, because then someone tells me I've done something wrong


 Ok.... Do this then... it always cheers me up.

Think of all the poor, starving, uneducated, sick, and dying children in Africa.  Now think of how lucky you are to be better off then them, and how much better your life is.   Feel better?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I must decline your proposition.



What about mine?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte it could be worse.

You could be like one guy I know and have to tell every potential employer that you're a registered sex offender.

Also my mom never went to college and currently holds a management position for an HR consulting firm.

Its not the end of the world.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> So polite.
> 
> Good thing I ain't.
> 
> *Takes a slice* :3



Mobsters walk in suits too.

Don't make me take a slice out of you too :V



BlueberriHusky said:


> What about mine?





szopaw said:


> Yes, please.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Not really, because then someone tells me I've done something wrong


if I gave you some gift art would you cheer up?


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Not really, because then someone tells me I've done something wrong


 
Well then fuck what other people think there people here that do like you and if anyone has anything to say about it then to hell with them.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Ok.... Do this then... it always cheers me up.
> 
> Think of all the poor, starving, uneducated, sick, and dying children in Africa.  Now think of how lucky you are to be better off then them, and how much better your life is.   Feel better?


----------



## Truth (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Not really, because then someone tells me I've done something wrong



I havn't seen you do anything wrong. And just because they tell you you have, doesn't mean you have.



Ratte said:


> Everything I do I don't get paid for.  I don't have  the time.
> 
> I get hours of homework every night, plus notes.
> 
> ...



I have a lots of work too =(

You remind me of my best friend. I'm not her best friend though.

Happyness is a wierd thing. Sometimes it doesn't make sense. In my experience, there was a time when I was unnaturally depressed. There was no reason. Then for no reason, it changed and I was unnaturally happy. Not talking short term either, the mood stays for months. That's just me though. Hopefully, the same thing happens with you. For now however, it looks like I can do nothing to help besides seemingly useless hope.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Ok.... Do this then... it always cheers me up.
> 
> Think of all the poor, starving, uneducated, sick, and dying children in Africa.  Now think of how lucky you are to be better off then them, and how much better your life is.   Feel better?



I like your style.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


>


 no! WRONG!  FEEL HAPPY THAT YOU ARE BETTER THAN OTHERS!


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> if I gave you some gift art would you cheer up?


It might



ValiantWolf said:


> Well then fuck what other people think there people here that do like you and if anyone has anything to say about it then to hell with them.


..


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 28, 2010)

Hate's a strong word. Strong emotion. I think hate's not even the word  to describe a persons view on a good many things. I think, personally, a  lot of people don't quite understand the real implication of hate. It's fairly unimpressive to go around and use the word 'hate' so... Liberally.

However, it's more than reasonable to dislike a person, even if for terrible reasons; equally so to dislike an object or an aspect. And people tend to talk about these dislikes excessively because of pessimistic, oft narcissistic viewpoints and the implanted bias that negative emotion should be payed more attention.

...And this is furry or no furry, and I know that plenty well. Common knowledge among the rational.


----------



## MAC10 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ben said:


> And what do you have to "go through" every day, exactly? I'd be fascinated to know.



I'd rather not talk about it. I might explode again.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> I'd rather not talk about it. I might explode again.


Did your mom throw away your linkin park cds again?  

Can't make it to the ICP concert?

Dad hates you for being a furry?


----------



## Thatch (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> I'd rather not talk about it. I might explode again.



Go see a doctor for that.



Van Ishikawa said:


> Did your mom throw away your linkin park cds again?
> 
> Can't make it to the ICP concert?
> 
> Dad hates you for being a furry?



I bet all his razors are dull and cutting actually hurts him now.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 28, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Did your mom throw away your linkin park cds again?
> 
> Can't make it to the ICP concert?
> 
> Dad hates you for being a furry?


 
couldnt help but chuckle at this XD


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Did your mom throw away your linkin park cds again?
> 
> Can't make it to the ICP concert?
> 
> Dad hates you for being a furry?


hey hey hey...... Don't be hatin' ICP or Linkin' Park. They are legitimate bands and have earned their fame and money.

Lol I love how people's parents might care they are furry.

....speaking of which... Im pissed that im gonna miss a Slayer concert..... I have to help out in Boy Scouts on the day they play -_-


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> I'd rather not talk about it. I might explode again.


I wanna see this


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I didn't say you had to get paid for everything.  You could just do jobs for people and get paid for those.
> 
> What could take you hours?  I would like to know.  Also how do you take notes at home, without a teacher?
> 
> goddamnit. BE HAPPY!



No money = no work

All of the buttfucking homework I get.  SORRY I'M NOT AS SMART AS YOU.

It's called a PDF.

Fuck you.


----------



## Liam (Apr 28, 2010)

It's "yourselves" you fool!


----------



## Ben (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> I'd rather not talk about it. I might explode again.



Being unable to talk about it just gives me the impression you deserve it. Come on, spit it out chump.

Also Ratte:



			
				Usarise said:
			
		

> Ok.... Do this then... it always cheers me up.
> 
> Think of all the poor, starving, uneducated, sick, and dying children in Africa. Now think of how lucky you are to be better off then them, and how much better your life is. Feel better?



^^^

Also, you got _three_ gold medals the other day for the quality of your art. You're not worthless, christ's sake.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> No money = no work
> 
> All of the buttfucking homework I get. SORRY I'M NOT AS SMART AS YOU.
> 
> ...


 actually its no work = no money.   You dont need money to GET a job -_-

IM SORRY THAT I WORK IN SCHOOL.  Like I said.  You cant get THAT much homework.

I have no idea what a PDF is.... you mean those adobe files?

Hostile much?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> actually its no work = no money.   You dont need money to GET a job -_-
> 
> IM SORRY THAT I WORK IN SCHOOL.  Like I said.  You cant get THAT much homework.
> 
> ...



You're retarded.  If I'm not getting money, don't expect me to work.  I need to get something out of this bullshit as well.  I also live in a bumfuck town with no job opportunities.

I WORK IN SCHOOL TOO, FGT.  I WORK MY *FUCKING ASS OFF* IN SCHOOL.  JUST WORKING DOESN'T DO A FUCKING THING.

PDF = Portable document format

Yes, I'm fucking hostile.



Ben said:


> Also, you got _three_ gold medals the other day for the quality of your art. You're not worthless, christ's sake.



Yes, because knowing you're fucking insignificant compared to the problems of others makes me feel /so/ much better.

Also, YEAH I'M SO COOL I SECOND PLACE AT A SHOW OF ONLY 18 ENTRIES.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Hostile much?


You're making Ratte mad ;^;


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You're retarded. If I'm not getting money, don't expect me to work. I need to get something out of this bullshit as well. I also live in a bumfuck town with no job opportunities.
> 
> I WORK IN SCHOOL TOO, FGT. I WORK MY *FUCKING ASS OFF* IN SCHOOL. JUST WORKING DOESN'T DO A FUCKING THING.
> 
> ...


Then keep being unhappy until you move out and get a job. 

WORKING IN SCHOOL HELPS. JUST KEEP AT IT.

Ahh... ok. I was havin mental block i guess ^_^

AND ITS STILL WINNING! KEEP MAKING ART IF ITS WHAT MAKES YOU HAPPY!



WillowWulf said:


> You're making Ratte mad ;^;


everything makes Ratte mad.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 28, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Did your mom throw away your linkin park cds again?
> 
> Can't make it to the ICP concert?
> 
> Dad hates you for being a furry?



Lol.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> everything makes Ratte mad.


I don't make Ratte mad 

..do I? ;^;


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Then keep being unhappy until you move out and get a job.
> 
> WORKING IN SCHOOL HELPS.   JUST KEEP AT IT.
> 
> ...


 
I won't be happy because that will never happen.  I'm going to be stuck here until I fucking die.

I don't feel good from working so hard and getting absolutely shitty grades for it.  I'm not smart, so nothing happens.  SORRY, NOT SMART LIKE THE REST OF THE FUCKING PLANET.

Second place is just the first loser.  If you're not first, you're last.  No exceptions.



Usarise said:


> everything makes Ratte mad.



Nobody asked you.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't make Ratte mad
> 
> ..do I? ;^;


 You might :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Stop thinking so much, go get me a sandwich, and c'mere.


 Okies.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I won't be happy because that will never happen. I'm going to be stuck here until I fucking die.
> 
> I don't feel good from working so hard and getting absolutely shitty grades for it. I'm not smart, so nothing happens. SORRY, NOT SMART LIKE THE REST OF THE FUCKING PLANET.
> 
> ...


Just wait till your 18.  Life will get so much better! 

Be proud of what you can do.  If your try your hardest and still fail, then accept it and either do something else or try harder than your best and improve.

Thats a bad attitude to have.

...oh and BTW.  Willow asked me.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> You might :V


*tears up*

Ratteeeeee, do I make you mad??


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Okies.



Bring that beer, too.

I'll get the action flicks.

Problems solved.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *tears up*
> 
> Ratteeeeee, do I make you mad??


 
Oh come on Willow with all due respect show some backone.Whether you make Ratte mad or not means you have to cry about it.


----------



## Truth (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You're making Ratte mad ;^;



It's expected. No worries. Just hide in the cupboard and don't watch.

In all seriousness. I doubt anything said will show any changes from her. Is  there any reason not to try though?


----------



## Attaman (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> It seems that all the threads are about people either hating furries, the media hating furries, or furries being retarded and getting hated on by OTHER furries.
> 
> Why do you guys hate yourselfs so much?  Isn't there ever any positive news to post?


1)  I am not a Furry.
2)  I hate myself for being a 40Ker / Fantasy player who still buys from GW.
3)  I forgive myself because ah well at least I ain't a Furry.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Bring that beer, too.
> 
> I'll get the action flicks.
> 
> Problems solved.


Thats just Ace.

Wait what? thats just me?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> 1) I am not a Furry.
> 2) I hate myself for being a 40Ker / Fantasy player who still buys from GW.
> 3) I forgive myself because ah well at least I ain't a Furry.


 Then why are you on a furry site? :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

You know what would be a cool idea? Being a dick to someone who is depressed, surely nothing bad could come from it?

Anyways, yiff.


----------



## Truth (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Then why are you on a furry site? :V



He's in denial of course.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Then why are you on a furry site? :V


  I got some 80-ish hours of time logged into a comic site after my first year of membership.  Any period of inactivity longer than 5 minutes does not count towards the timer until you get back on.  That was one of _five_ forums I was active on at once, in addition to games and comics.  I also, one day, spent two hours filing down a plastic boar's head for a model conversion.  What does this tell you about my amounts of free time / time to kill / the sheer lack of things to do in my area?

I may be in MD, but I somehow always wind up with jack to do when I do earn free time.  Partially why I procrastinate:  Gives me something to do later :mrgreen:


----------



## Ames (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Then why are you on a furry site? :V



I think he's in it for the yiff.

Anyway, we hate ourselves because we're a bunch of fucked up sexual deviants.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyways, yiff.


No


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Just wait till your 18.  Life will get so much better!
> 
> Be proud of what you can do.  If your try your hardest and still fail, then accept it and either do something else or try harder than your best and improve.
> 
> Thats a bad attitude to have.



Yes, life will be so much better after I begin to rot in this fucking room in this fucking house, right?  Life will be so awesome after I graduate and live in the same place forever since I'm not smart enough, skilled enough or rich enough to afford post-secondary education.  Gotcha.

I'm not proud of what I can do because there's nothing I can do.  I don't accept failure.

I don't care what you think of my attitude.  I'm not all rainbows and sunshine.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Yes, life will be so much better after I begin to rot in this fucking room in this fucking house, right?  Life will be so awesome after I graduate and live in the same place forever since I'm not smart enough, skilled enough or rich enough to afford post-secondary education.  Gotcha.
> 
> I'm not proud of what I can do because there's nothing I can do.  I don't accept failure.
> 
> I don't care what you think of my attitude.  I'm not all rainbows and sunshine.



You are RAGE in a can.


----------



## Truth (Apr 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You are RAGE in a can.



I need some of that Rage. I'd take some if I knew how, I have negative rage as it is.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You are RAGE in a can.



Like snakes in a can, only more painful and with 45% more raep because it's Ratte.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

Truth said:


> I need some of that Rage. I'd take some if I knew how, I have negative rage as it is.



Pop the top off of Ratte's o:



BlueberriHusky said:


> Like snakes in a can, only more painful  and with 45% more raep because it's Ratte.



You got it wrong. It is more like 80% raep with added vitamins of threadlock.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Yes, life will be so much better after I begin to rot in this fucking room in this fucking house, right? Life will be so awesome after I graduate and live in the same place forever since I'm not smart enough, skilled enough or rich enough to afford post-secondary education. Gotcha.
> 
> I'm not proud of what I can do because there's nothing I can do. I don't accept failure.
> 
> I don't care what you think of my attitude. I'm not all rainbows and sunshine.


 
Well if you truly believe you can't do anything and you'll never be happy than you've already accepted your failures.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Well if you truly believe you can't do anything and you'll never be happy than you've already accepted your failures.



Only because it's too late to keep trying, and I've run out of reasons to persevere.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Like snakes in a can, only more painful and with 45% more raep because it's Ratte.


That reminds me of snakes on a plane. Awesome movie.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I got some 80-ish hours of time logged into a comic site after my first year of membership. Any period of inactivity longer than 5 minutes does not count towards the timer until you get back on. That was one of _five_ forums I was active on at once, in addition to games and comics. I also, one day, spent two hours filing down a plastic boar's head for a model conversion. What does this tell you about my amounts of free time / time to kill / the sheer lack of things to do in my area?
> 
> I may be in MD, but I somehow always wind up with jack to do when I do earn free time. Partially why I procrastinate: Gives me something to do later :mrgreen:


Lol nice.  You sound like the type of person i would hang around with IRL XD



JamesB said:


> I think he's in it for the yiff.
> 
> Anyway, we hate ourselves because we're a bunch of fucked up sexual deviants.


 he might be.... it IS quite hawt...

Thats a good reason. :3



Ratte said:


> Yes, life will be so much better after I begin to rot in this fucking room in this fucking house, right? Life will be so awesome after I graduate and live in the same place forever since I'm not smart enough, skilled enough or rich enough to afford post-secondary education. Gotcha.
> 
> I'm not proud of what I can do because there's nothing I can do. I don't accept failure.
> 
> I don't care what you think of my attitude. I'm not all rainbows and sunshine.


 ...You have potential beyond your wildest imagine.  Just realize this and you will get out of your "fucking house".  You can do things without secondard education too you know.  

Then learn to accept that you will fail sometimes and succeed then.

Im not either.  I just dont like to see sad people.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Only because it's too late to keep trying, and I've run out of reasons to persevere.



There is a reason mankind abuses substances to escape reality 

Well not everyone abuses them but still. It is nice to have a drink with some good friends. Or escape into the woods via camping.

About that age thing though...yeah. Work around it :V


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Only because it's too late to keep trying, and I've run out of reasons to persevere.


I would say something, but I don't know what to say 

sorry I can't help

*huggles*


----------



## Ames (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I don't care what you think of my attitude.



But attitude determines your success in life! :3



Ratte said:


> I'm not all rainbows and sunshine.



...but that's what ALL furries are made of...


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Only because it's too late to keep trying, and I've run out of reasons to persevere.


 
It's never too late to keep trying and if you need a reason to persevere how about doing it for yourself so you can move out at 18 and do what makes you happy.


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> It seems that all the threads are about people either hating furries, the media hating furries, or furries being retarded and getting hated on by OTHER furries.
> 
> Why do you guys hate yourselfs so much?  Isn't there ever any positive news to post?



I won 15 dollars today on a scratch off lottery ticket.

There is the good news for today.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Thing about depression and hating oneself is, you can't make someone stop being depressed, or stop hating themselves. You can't fix their problems for them and you can't take their pain away, and trying to makes you a fool who's running themselves into the ground for a cause you have no real control over beyond supporting the person in question. Change comes when they themselves are ready and no sooner and it never happens overnight.

Just sayin'. Been there, known others who've been there, etc.


----------



## Ben (Apr 28, 2010)

fffffffffffffffffffff (foxglove)


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...You have potential beyond your wildest imagine.  Just realize this and you will get out of your "fucking house".  You can do things without secondard education too you know.
> 
> Then learn to accept that you will fail sometimes and succeed then.
> 
> Im not either.  I just dont like to see sad people.



One can only dream.

I've been this way for years.  Is that ever going to change?  More than likely not.



HAXX said:


> There is a reason mankind abuses substances to escape reality
> 
> Well not everyone abuses them but still. It is nice to have a drink with some good friends. Or escape into the woods via camping.
> 
> About that age thing though...yeah. Work around it :V



I wouldn't do shit like that even if it were 100% legal.



ValiantWolf said:


> It's never too late to keep trying and if you need a reason to persevere how about doing it for yourself so you can move out at 18 and do what makes you happy.



Nothing does.

EDIT:  :T


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> I won 15 dollars today on a scratch off lottery ticket.
> 
> There is the good news for today.


 ...ok then.... and this is furry related news _somehow?_


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I wouldn't do shit like that even if it were 100% legal.



Your choice, damn right huh?

Anyway, good luck with whole existence thing. I'm gonna have me a mix of Captain and coke :3
And cook bratwurst.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> One can only dream.
> 
> I've been this way for years. Is that ever going to change? More than likely not.


 ... and dreaming is only the beggining.  Make those dreams a reality through any means possible.  And if there are no ways to acheive your goal, then MAKE ways.  

You can always change.  Its all a mental thing.  Just say to yourself "Im going to be a happy successful person" and keep thinking it.  Do you best at everything ALL the time!

and if that still doesnt work, you need anti-depressants. BAD


----------



## Ben (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> EDIT:  :T



:U


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ... and dreaming is only the beggining.  Make those dreams a reality through any means possible.  And if there are no ways to acheive your goal, then MAKE ways.
> 
> You can always change.  Its all a mental thing.  Just say to yourself "Im going to be a happy successful person" and keep thinking it.  Do you best at everything ALL the time!
> 
> and if that still doesnt work, you need anti-depressants. BAD


Anti-depressants make the problem worse 

..don't be sad Ratte, Willow wuvs you


----------



## Truth (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Only because it's too late to keep trying, and I've  run out of reasons to persevere.



I feel I have to respond to this for some reason. Time to think of  something.

I'm hoping it's just a temporary negativity you're feeling. I don't know  very much at all about your situation, and even if I did, I doubt I  could help very much because I don't live wherever you are. I don't know your rules. 

Whilst you probably already know, going depressive emo isn't the way to go and cutting self doesn't help either. Somehow, some way you need to make yourself happy. Because negativity is pretty crap ya know.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Nothing does.
> 
> EDIT: :T


 

Then find something that makes you happy, the world is a big place with millions of things to do which is all the more reason to keep trying.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ... and dreaming is only the beggining.  Make those dreams a reality through any means possible.  And if there are no ways to acheive your goal, then MAKE ways.
> 
> You can always change.  Its all a mental thing.  Just say to yourself "Im going to be a happy successful person" and keep thinking it.  Do you best at everything ALL the time!
> 
> and if that still doesnt work, you need anti-depressants. BAD



There are no means of making my dream real.  That's why it's called a dream.

Someone with severe clinical depression can't just decide to be a happy person just because they feel like it, you dunce.

Antidepressants just make me worse.



ValiantWolf said:


> Then find something that makes you happy, the world is a big place with millions of things to do which is all the more reason to keep trying.



I'm not good at anything.  Not going to happen.



Truth said:


> I feel I have to respond to this for some reason. Time to think of  something.
> 
> I'm hoping it's just a temporary negativity you're feeling. I don't know  very much at all about your situation, and even if I did, I doubt I  could help very much because I don't live wherever you are. I don't know your rules.
> 
> Whilst you probably already know, going depressive emo isn't the way to go and cutting self doesn't help either. Somehow, some way you need to make yourself happy. Because negativity is pretty crap ya know.



I've been this way for a long time.  It's not temporary.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> There are no means of making my dream real. That's why it's called a dream.
> 
> Someone with severe clinical depression can't just decide to be a happy person just because they feel like it, you dunce.
> 
> ...


You truly are depressing Ratte.  
You are one of the type of people i really cannot stand.  You don't want any help from anyone, youve given up all hope, and you think the worst of yourself.   

Get some proffessional help is all i can say at this point.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Poor Ratte *sniff*


----------



## Ames (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm not good at anything.  Not going to happen.



Hey man, you're good at drawing.  That's something.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> You truly are depressing Ratte.
> You are one of the type of people i really cannot stand.  You don't want any help from anyone, youve given up all hope, and you think the worst of yourself.
> 
> Get some proffessional help is all i can say at this point.



I'm not forcing you to respond.

I think the worst because I think what I see.  If I see the worst, I'm going to think it, but only of myself.

I'm going to the doctor on Friday and getting medication.



WillowWulf said:


> Poor Ratte *sniff*



"Poor Ratte" nothing.



JamesB said:


> Hey man, you're good at drawing.  That's something.



I don't enjoy it.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Hey man, you're good at drawing.  That's something.


Better than me most certainly .__.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> There are no means of making my dream real. That's why it's called a dream.
> 
> Someone with severe clinical depression can't just decide to be a happy person just because they feel like it, you dunce.
> 
> ...


 

Damn this just pissess me off even more because i used to feel like this.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm not forcing you to respond.
> 
> I think the worst because I think what I see. If I see the worst, I'm going to think it, but only of myself.
> 
> I'm going to the doctor on Friday and getting medication.


 I'm responding because i feel like it.  I'm amused by other people's problems usually.

Then stop thinking.  And don't look at the worst.  Think of the goddamned positive things in life.  And know that your are always better than someone else.

Good for you.  I think that will help.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> "Poor Ratte" nothing.


----------



## Truth (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm not forcing you to respond.
> 
> I think the worst because I think what I see.  If I see the worst, I'm going to think it, but only of myself.
> 
> I'm going to the doctor on Friday and getting medication.



Good, you're doing something to help yourself.



WillowWulf said:


>



Oi, no sadfaces for you!



WillowWulf said:


> =)



All better.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I'm responding because i feel like it.  I'm amused by other people's problems usually.
> 
> Then stop thinking.  And don't look at the worst.  Think of the goddamned positive things in life.  And know that your are always better than someone else.
> 
> Good for you.  I think that will help.



I'm glad that I'm nothing more to you than a writhing sack of entertainment.

One must think to live.  I can't just stop thinking.  There are no positives going for me right now, and there hasn't been for a long time.

This is the fourth time I've gotten medication for depression.



Truth said:


> Good, you're doing something to help yourself.



This isn't the first time.


----------



## MAC10 (Apr 28, 2010)

I made an ass out of myself, didn't I?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Damn this just pissess me off even more because i used to feel like this.


 Same here somewhat.

I used to feel like no one liked me or loved me at all.  The ones who said they did only did so out of obligation.  I felt like I was a failure as a person because I have very few friends, am not in a OMG LUV U relationship, rather i have a GF who i talk to occasionally and most we ever do is hug/rarely kiss,  and that i felt like i was one of the only kids who was a virgin still.  I felt like i had no future.   

Then i just said fuck it and realized i can go do whatever the hell i want.  So now i do.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm glad that I'm nothing more to you than a writhing sack of entertainment.
> 
> One must think to live.  I can't just stop thinking.  There are no positives going for me right now, and there hasn't been for a long time.
> 
> ...


I almost agreed to being put on anti-depressants, but things got somewhat better..now everything sucks again


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> I made an ass out of myself, didn't I?



Well considering I read literally 2 posts on this thread, I couldn't really justify my answer but yes, you're a furry so you made an ass outta yourself moreso than the next average joe


----------



## Truth (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> This is the fourth time I've gotten medication for depression.
> 
> This isn't the first time.



Maybe you need something else to make you happy.



MAC10 said:


> I made an ass out of myself, didn't I?



Don't worry noone remembers.



WillowWulf said:


> I almost agreed to being put on  anti-depressants, but things got somewhat better..now everything sucks  again



I'm beginning to think this is a disease only women have. They start to feel like crap eh?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

Hell-torn ideals. Smashed perspectives. Bitterness. Bah. It is what it is, and no sense in hating it.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I almost agreed to being put on anti-depressants, but things got somewhat better..now everything sucks again


 I personally would love to get some anti-depressants.  I dont really care much about much and i get enjoyment from people i dont like/dont know's misery.  I would like to be happy about happy things.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Truth said:


> Maybe you need something else to make you happy


Can I be of any assistance?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Same here somewhat.
> 
> I used to feel like no one liked me or loved me at all.  The ones who said they did only did so out of obligation.  I felt like I was a failure as a person because I have very few friends, am not in a OMG LUV U relationship, rather i have a GF who i talk to occasionally and most we ever do is hug/rarely kiss,  and that i felt like i was one of the only kids who was a virgin still.  I felt like i had no future.
> 
> Then i just said fuck it and realized i can go do whatever the hell i want.  So now i do.



I have three friends and a boyfriend that lives in another state.  My life consists of school and barely getting by.  I get shitty grades in school no matter what, even though I'm only in general classes.  I'm a fucking headcase and I've been this way for at least eight years.  I was being brought to a psychologist when I was four.

It's nothing new.



Truth said:


> Maybe you need something else to make you happy.



There is nothing.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

Drunken Ace you look like a Drunken Ass with that avatar lmao.

Haha no offense intended, just pointing it out is all


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Why is traditional success so closely tied to happiness and self-worth here? Who says it has to be?


----------



## Truth (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Can I be of any assistance?



Just rape her already.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Truth said:


> Just rape her already.




*blush*


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Drunken Ace you look like a Drunken Ass with that avatar lmao.
> 
> Haha no offense intended, just pointing it out is all


 Meh it works man =D



BlueberriHusky said:


> Why is traditional success so closely tied to happiness and self-worth here? Who says it has to be?


 All I wish for is happiness. What more is there to have?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

Truth said:


> I'm beginning to think this is a disease only women have. They start to feel like crap eh?



Both of my parents have clinical depression, and it's nothing light.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Same here somewhat.
> 
> I used to feel like no one liked me or loved me at all. The ones who said they did only did so out of obligation. I felt like I was a failure as a person because I have very few friends, am not in a OMG LUV U relationship, rather i have a GF who i talk to occasionally and most we ever do is hug/rarely kiss, and that i felt like i was one of the only kids who was a virgin still. I felt like i had no future.
> 
> Then i just said fuck it and realized i can go do whatever the hell i want. So now i do.


 
Basically the same situation i went through until i got so angry with myself i forced myself to do better and hell it's a good thing having only a few friends since those few can actually be trusted and relied on and usually aren't shallow assholes like most people turn out to be.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I have three friends and a boyfriend that lives in another state. My life consists of school and barely getting by. I get shitty grades in school no matter what, even though I'm only in general classes. I'm a fucking headcase and I've been this way for at least eight years. I was being brought to a psychologist when I was four.
> 
> It's nothing new.


 
I dont have many people i consider close friends. Maybe 5. And my girlfriend. My life consists of passing every class without trying and getting almost perfect in everything but gym. (lazy ass) Im in all honors classes because my parents wanted me to have some challenge. I am rarely happy, and if i am its for a short while.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I dont have many people i consider close friends.  Maybe 5.  And my girlfriend.  My life consists of passing ever class without trying and getting almost perfect in everything but gym. (lazy ass)  Im in all honors classes because my parents wanted me to have some challenge.  I am rarely happy, and if i am its for a short while.



Now I really want to do something stupid.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Basically the same situation i went through until i got so angry with myself i forced myself to do better and hell it's a good thing having only a few friends since those few can actually be trusted and relied on and usually aren't shallow assholes like most people turn out to be.


I dont get angry. I've never been able to. No matter how hard i try. I just get feeling depressed and then i go sit in the meditation room in my house to think for a good while.

Its good having a few friends, but i wish i had more....



Ratte said:


> Now I really want to do something stupid.


If its what I think you might do. Don't.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Now I really want to do something stupid.


 
Will it make you feel better?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Now I really want to do something stupid.


Don't, it'll only make shit worse.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Now I really want to do something stupid.


 Or smart. Lock the thread.


----------



## Truth (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Both of my parents have clinical depression, and it's nothing light.



Nothing I say can change you. And I cannot do anything either. I can't try and make you feel better by taking you to a restaurant and buying you dinner. 

So you must help yourself. Find someone, and talk to them. See what happens. That may have been what solved my own short lived emo stage.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Will it make you feel better?



Hush, don't encourage her. Stupid stuff is bad Ratte, don't do it >.>


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *blush*


... uhh sounds kinda like she kinda half-likes the prospect.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

Truth said:


> Nothing I say can change you. And I cannot do anything either. I can't try and make you feel better by taking you to a restaurant and buying you dinner.
> 
> So you must help yourself. Find someone, and talk to them. See what happens. That may have been what solved my own short lived emo stage.



This is anything but short lived.  It's a living nightmare.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I dont get angry. I've never been able to. No matter how hard i try. I just get feeling depressed and then i go sit in the meditation room in my house to think for a good while.
> 
> Its good having a few friends, but i wish i had more....


 
I had the exact opposite i was almost always angry especially at myself. This usually made me seriously violent which made it even harder for people to help me.Eventually i just used my anger to in a way beat myself out of being depressed and now im hardly ever angry.


----------



## Truth (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> This is anything but short lived.  It's a living nightmare.



I wasn't saying yours hadn't lasted long. You mentioned it's been lasting a long time. I was saying that mine doesn't seem like anything compared to what you're saying yours is. I just tried to help by providing what I thought solved my own.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> ... uhh sounds kinda like she kinda half-likes the prospect.


._.

*blushes more*


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> I had the exact opposite i was almost always angry especially at myself. This usually made me seriously violent which made it even harder for people to help me.Eventually i just used my anger to in a way beat myself out of being depressed and now im hardly ever angry.


 Im always "angry" with myself and other people i guess.  I just dont show it usually.  I wish i had the balls to be violent, but my brain won't let me ruin myself completely.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ._.
> 
> *blushes more*


 Word to the wise hon, don't announce that too much


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Im always "angry" with myself and other people i guess. I just dont show it usually. I wish i had the balls to be violent, but my brain won't let me ruin myself completely.


 
Trust me you don't i hurt a lot of people both physically and mentally when i was depressed some of them close friends and family and i still regret it to this very day.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 28, 2010)

The biggest factor in happiness that I've found is truly wanting to be happy. =3 Not something you can simply take for granted.

I was an extreme apathist for most of my life 'till my mum died. Ironic. Then I just collected myself, listened to people's advice, for real, and set myself on the path I'm on today.

I'm a firm believer that anybody can be happy regardless of anything, that anybody can love rather than hate (themselves and others), and that anybody can make success out of what they have. And success isn't relative. Success is happiness. I've met more than enough people, old and with proper heads, that have vouched for this.

It's a simple matter to give up on trying to help people in depressed, apathetic, or angry moods, but that never gets anyone anywhere. A kind word or action always has more impact than its face value. And that kindness is anathema to hatred, and to those negative emotions... But so much rarer.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Trust me you don't i hurt a lot of people both physically and mentally when i was depressed some of them close friends and family and i still regret it to this very day.


 Yes, but then your known as the person who overcame that.  Im just the nerdy, anti-social kid, who is way too quiet.  You may regret it when you hurt people close to you, but i want many people i think arent worthy of life to be hurt in any way possible.

Well I'm quite bored now.  I'm gonna go finish the paper i have due for tommorow.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Word to the wise hon, don't announce that too much




But I couldn't rape her

It's not polite


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Yes, but then your known as the person who overcame that. Im just the nerdy, anti-social kid, who is way too quiet.


 
I also used to be super shy.

i overcame it, made friends and found happiness.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Yes, but then your known as the person who overcame that. Im just the nerdy, anti-social kid, who is way too quiet. You may regret it when you hurt people close to you, but i want many people i think arent worthy of life to be hurt in any way possible.
> 
> Well I'm quite bored now. I'm gonna go finish the paper i have due for tommorow.


 
Hey i was anti-social and quiet too just be lucky you aren't violent because most people i snapped on went to a hospital and even though it felt good to beat the crap out of people who deserved it. It feels even worse to hurt some one you care about.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 28, 2010)

This is how it goes. Most furry forums are murry purry happy puking rainbows.

FAF is not one of those forums.
We don't hate ourselves. We're just honest about stuff. Honestly though isn't always so nice though. Oh well.

/thread


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But I couldn't rape her
> 
> It's not polite


 
You know you want to, and you both might feel a whole lot better afterwards.:-D


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> You know you want to, and you both might feel a whole lot better afterwards.:-D


>///<


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Shut the fuck up.



 What's wrong?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Shut the fuck up.


This is the most intelligent statement in this entire thread. Seriously.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 28, 2010)

This thread is so depressing.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Shut the fuck up.


 
Im guessing that's directed towards me relax i was only joking.:lol:


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Shut the fuck up.




ok...


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> What's wrong?



You know what's wrong, just like the other 12-13 people that posted in here.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You know what's wrong, just like the other 12-13 people that posted in here.



Well you didn't seem so angry about it before, thought something new might have arises.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well you didn't seem so angry about it before, thought something new might have arises.


Scotty just stop, you guys are only making it worse. Just let her be.


----------



## Ames (Apr 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well you didn't seem so angry about it before, thought something new might have arises.



*cough you know it's time to stop posting cough*


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well you didn't seem so angry about it before, thought something new might have arises.


No..it's been this way for a while 



Heckler & Koch said:


> Scotty just stop, you guys are only making it worse. Just let her be.


..I tried to help I guess, but I really didn't do much 

*sits in corner*

;^;


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

*Walks off with tail between legs.* Aarf.. *Sadface*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Walks off with tail between legs.* Aarf.. *Sadface*


Now I want to punch you. I hate that shit. >=[


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Now I want to punch you. I hate that shit. >=[


::hands H&K some brass knuckles::


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Now I want to punch you. I hate that shit. >=[



 Good golly, I knew were hitting on me.









Taren Fox said:


> ::hands H&K some brass knuckles::



Good, I like 'em HARD!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Good golly, I knew were hitting on me.



Nice typo. :V


----------



## Ames (Apr 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Good, I like 'em HARD!



Haha that's what......

..........
................
..................
......................
..............................
................................
..................................
.............................
........................
...................
...............
............
.......
...
.

:V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nice typo. :V



Hey you knew what I meant to say and you're not denying it...


----------



## Browder (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't hate myself. I'm much too awesome for that.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hey you knew what I meant to say and you're not denying it...


If by hit on you mean physically hit you with a blunt metal object, then yes I want to hit on you. :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If by hit on you mean physically hit you with a blunt metal object, then yes I want to hit on you. :V



Hah, sounds like a rough night. I'm up for it.


----------



## Icky (Apr 28, 2010)

Fuck, I ain't reading that whole thing.

Hey OP. If you're talking about me hating myself, well I don't.

If you're talking about me hating furries even though I consider myself as one (albeit a minor one), I troll them because most furries deserve it.

Also for teh lulz.

...But nobody cares because topic is broken again.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

I hate myself for being a sarcastic, selfish, lazy, ugly, overly emotional, procrastinating, awkward gay furry.

*Thumbs up*


----------



## Melo (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I hate myself for being a sarcastic, selfish, lazy, ugly, overly emotional, procrastinating, awkward gay furry.
> 
> *Thumbs up*



You forgot perverted, Rob. :>


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hah, sounds like a rough night. I'm up for it.


If I get to beat you senseless with a baseball bat I'm up for it. :V


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> You forgot perverted, Rob. :>


Gay furry implies it.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

Just finished reading this entire thread. Oh, how I love my furry drama.

Ratte reminds me of myself when I was in highschool. Except more talented and with medication.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Cause I'm on a furry site.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Cause I'm on a furry site.


Yeah this is pretty much rock bottom isn't it.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Ratte reminds me of myself when I was in highschool. Except more talented and with medication.


You're only 18, oh so wise one. :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yeah this is pretty much rock bottom isn't it.


 
Pretty much.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You're only 18, oh so wise one. :3


And yet highschool feels like a distant memory.


south syde dobe said:


> Pretty much.


You're not supposed to agree with me.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yeah this is pretty much rock bottom isn't it.


Yup....

anyone wanna yiff?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yup....
> 
> anyone wanna yiff?


 
I'll show you yiff...now hold still, this will only hurt for a second *pulls out sword* ONE DEAD FOX COMING UP!!!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'll show you yiff...now hold still, this will only hurt for a second *pulls out sword* ONE DEAD FOX COMING UP!!!


Why would you kill me?


----------



## Ames (Apr 29, 2010)

Hopelessly derailed thread is hopelessly derailed.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Hopelessly derailed thread is hopelessly derailed.


Three off topic posts isn't hopelessly derailed.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would you kill me?


 
Bored and needs a warm up, I'm Kenpachi after all


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Bored and needs a warm up, I'm Kenpachi after all


But you realize I am like the hive mind of the foxes on FAF; Kill me, and they all go crazy and start raping everything.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But you realize I am like the hive mind of the foxes on FAF; Kill me, and they all go crazy and start raping everything.


Don't flatter yourself, you're not influential within the fandom at all.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Don't flatter yourself, you're not influential within the fandom at all.


of course I am, duh.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> of course I am, duh.


I would not be surprised if you really believed that.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But you realize I am like the hive mind of the foxes on FAF; Kill me, and they all go crazy and start raping everything.


 
Wow really *releases reiatsu* the more chaos the better


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I would not be surprised if you really believed that.


Someone's angry tonight, or their sarcasm detector is broken.... or mine is.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Someone's angry tonight, or their sarcasm detector is broken.... or mine is.


I'm angry every night, I do not need a sarcasm detector when your sarcasm is so obvious, and it's hard to tell sarcasm when the original poster doesn't even know himself.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm angry every night, I do not need a sarcasm detector when your sarcasm is so obvious, and it's hard to tell sarcasm when the original poster doesn't even know himself.


I'm pretty sure I know myself.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm pretty sure I know myself.


That's all well and good, but I wasn't referring to you.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That's all well and good, but I wasn't referring to you.


orly


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> orly


Why yes, really.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Why yes, really.


Kay.

Wanna yiff?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Kay.
> 
> Wanna yiff?


Not in particular, no.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Not in particular, no.


Fine.


----------



## Ben (Apr 29, 2010)

Is it just me, or is it that whenever a thread gets derailed, H&K is always around? Because that's what it feels like.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Ben said:


> Is it just me, or is it that whenever a thread gets derailed, H&K is always around? Because that's what it feels like.


 
And me though H&K is taking most of my work load since I'm not around like I used to


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

Ben said:


> Is it just me, or is it that whenever a thread gets derailed, H&K is always around? Because that's what it feels like.


I don't usually start posting in it until after the derail


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

Derailing is a group effort. Everyone who participates is at fault.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't usually start posting in it until after the derail


 I start it and he finishes it off 
*highfives*


----------



## Ben (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Derailing is a group effort. Everyone who participates is at fault.



I know, H&K's just the only "usual suspect" around I can point a finger at, unless you belong in that category too. Not entirely sure.

But yeah, as endearing as you two are, steering topics further off their rails is probably just hurting the forum more than it makes it better. We need like, a chat thread for things like this or something. That or H&K needs to use #holegan.


----------



## Ames (Apr 29, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Hopelessly derailed thread is hopelessly derailed.



My earlier prediction has come true! D:


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

Ben said:


> I know, H&K's just the only "usual suspect" around I can point a finger at, unless you belong in that category too. Not entirely sure.
> 
> But yeah, as endearing as you two are, steering topics further off their rails is probably just hurting the forum more than it makes it better. Just saying.


Well this thread wasn't even that great to begin with and it's been off topic for quite some time.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

Ben said:


> I know, H&K's just the only "usual suspect" around I can point a finger at, unless you belong in that category too. Not entirely sure.
> 
> But yeah, as endearing as you two are, steering topics further off their rails is probably just hurting the forum more than it makes it better. We need like, a chat thread for things like this or something. That or H&K needs to use #holegan.


.I tend to derail topics quite often, yes. It's how I get to know people here.

And you're probably right, but I feel that's part of what makes these forums so interesting.

Chat threads wouldn't work. If people wanted to talk to me outside of the forums, they would have already.


----------



## Ben (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well this thread wasn't even that great to begin with and it's been off topic for quite some time.



Is anything in the den ever good, really? I don't even understand why furry has four full subforums all to itself, there's so little to discuss, and I think it only encourages people to talk about retarded things. I mean, the Rants & Raves section is already set up for people to make asses of themselves-- would probably make sense to have that contained to one area.



			
				SirRob said:
			
		

> .I tend to derail topics quite often, yes. It's how I get to know people here.
> 
> And you're probably right, but I feel that's part of what makes these forums so interesting.



Yeah, I think this forum needs a casual discussion thread, since the other threads just end up getting hopelessly lost by that kind of talk, even if it is fun sometimes.

Oh, and for there to just be one or two furry subforums, so there's less stupidity.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> .I tend to derail topics quite often, yes. It's how I get to know people here.
> 
> And you're probably right, but I feel that's part of what makes these forums so interesting.


 
I just derail them cause thats my job.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

Ben said:


> Is anything in the den ever good, really? I don't even understand why furry has four full subforums all to itself, there's so little to discuss, and I think it only encourages people to talk about retarded things. I mean, the Rants & Raves section is already set up for people to make asses of themselves-- would probably make sense to have that contained to one area.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think this forum needs a casual discussion thread, since the other threads just end up getting hopelessly lost by that kind of talk, even if it is fun sometimes.


Sometimes there are interesting threads. Sometimes...


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

Ben said:


> Is anything in the den ever good, really? I don't even understand why furry has four full subforums all to itself, there's so little to discuss, and I think it only encourages people to talk about retarded things. I mean, the Rants & Raves section is already set up for people to make asses of themselves-- would probably make sense to have that contained to one area. Oh, and for there to just be one or two furry subforums, so there's less stupidity.


It's a furry forum. To not have a section dedicated to furries... it'd kinda defeat the purpose of having one here altogether, you know? Also, the stupidity doesn't go on in the other forums under Furry Discussion. Just The Den.





south syde dobe said:


> I just derail them cause thats my job.


Didn't know posting here was like a job to you.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

All I have to say is this...*MAKIN' BACON'*



SirRob said:


> Didn't know posting here was like a job to you.


 It isn't but I make it as if it was.


----------



## Ben (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It's a furry forum. To not have a section dedicated to furries... it'd kinda defeat the purpose of having one here altogether, you know?



I'm just saying four subforums isn't necessary. Condense it into one, encourage less retarded threads like "WUT IS YUR OPINION OF DOG DICKS", everything is better as a result.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

Ben said:


> I'm just saying four subforums isn't necessary. Condense it into one, encourage less retarded threads like "WUT IS YUR OPINION OF DOG DICKS", everything is better as a result.


Well each of the subforums are pretty different. The Convention and Fursuits forums are pretty much strictly business, so they wouldn't really mix well with this forum.


----------



## Ames (Apr 29, 2010)

Ben said:


> I'm just saying four subforums isn't necessary. Condense it into one



Actually I like the subforums more because it gives some semblance of order to the forums.  A single forum would be fucking chaotic.



Ben said:


> encourage less retarded threads like "WUT IS YUR OPINION OF DOG  DICKS", everything is better as a result.



Yeah, I'm getting tired of retarded threads like that one.  Whoever made that thread is fucked up in the head.


----------



## Ben (Apr 29, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Yeah, I'm getting tired of retarded threads like that one.  Whoever made that thread is fucked up in the head.



I think my issue is, there's very little of value that can be discussed in a "general furry" board. Perhaps we should just eradicate this board, and keep the other three subforums, because every thread in here is just repeat after repeat. That or call this board what it is: the general mingling forum, and just be done with the pretense.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Actually I like the subforums more because it gives some semblance of order to the forums.  A single forum would be fucking chaotic.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm getting tired of retarded threads like that one.  Whoever made that thread is fucked up in the head.


Yeah that person should be banned, right?


----------



## Ames (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yeah that person should be banned, right?



For being a fucking retard who doesn't contribute to the fandom in any way and actually does harm to its image, yes.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

JamesB said:


> For being a fucking retard who doesn't contribute to the fandom in any way and actually does harm to its image, yes.


You almost sound like you're serious.


----------



## Ames (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You almost sound like you're serious.



Why thank you.


----------



## Grey Huskey (Apr 29, 2010)

JamesB said:


> For being a fucking retard who doesn't contribute to the fandom in any way and actually does harm to its image, yes.



That's very true when people post things like that it makes everyone of us look like freaks


----------



## Ames (Apr 29, 2010)

What I don't understand is why there is a "top or bottom?" thread STICKIED.

Edit: Not anymore, but still.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

JamesB said:


> What I don't understand is why there is a "top or bottom?" thread STICKIED.


It doesn't appear to be anymore.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

JamesB said:


> What I don't understand is why there is a "top or bottom?" thread STICKIED.
> 
> Edit: Not anymore, but still.


same reason they stcky fetish threads: so people stop making more.


----------



## Ames (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> same reason they stcky fetish threads: so people stop making more.



Well I guess so, but it still kinda makes us look bad.

...says the person who made a thread on canid fursona dicks


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Well I guess so, but it still kinda makes us look bad.


It's either that, or have 5 of them up at once. It's not the threads that make us look bad, it's us that make us look bad. :V


----------



## Ames (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's either that, or have 5 of them up at once. It's not the threads that make us look bad, it's us that make us look bad. :V



A select few perverts have the power to make the entire fandom look bad.

V:

Edit: Wow this thread somehow wandered back on topic? UNPOSSIBLE!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

JamesB said:


> A select few perverts have the power to make the entire fandom look bad.
> 
> V:
> 
> Edit: Wow this thread somehow wandered back on topic? UNPOSSIBLE!


See people always say this, but probably half, if not more, of all the furries I meet are complete perverts. Maybe I just have bad luck...

See, I'm not _that_ bad when it comes to posting on topic.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> See people always say this, but probably half, if not more, of all the furries I meet are complete perverts. Maybe I just have bad luck...
> 
> See, I'm not _that_ bad when it comes to posting on topic.


That's because it's true. Most ARE perverts. You'd have to be blind not to see that. I find it silly when people try to say otherwise, because it's simply not true.


----------



## Grey Huskey (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That's because it's true. Most ARE perverts. You'd have to be blind not to see that. I find it silly when people try to say otherwise, because it's simply not true.



I'll admit we're all a little odd but just because we have a certain preferance doesn't make it perverted and it doesn't make anyone a pervert.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That's because it's true. Most ARE perverts. You'd have to be blind not to see that. I find it silly when people try to say otherwise, because it's simply not true.


I also know a good chunk that arn't perverts, and IRL I'm hardly a sexual person.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I also know a good chunk that arn't perverts, and IRL I'm hardly a sexual person.


Are you admitting that you are one online?

Also, I consider anyone who has a porn stash to be a pervert.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Are you admitting that you are one online?


Well I make a lot of stupid yiff jokes online :V


----------



## Grey Huskey (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I make a lot of stupid yiff jokes online :V



Who doesn't?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I make a lot of stupid yiff jokes online :V


You're right.

They are stupid.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Grey Huskey said:


> Who doesn't?


 I don't, I make killing fox jokes but who knows if they are jokes are not.


----------



## Grey Huskey (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're right.
> 
> They are stupid.



You are extremely judgemental for someone using the same site as we are!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

Grey Huskey said:


> You are extremely judgemental for someone using the same site as we are!


Why yes, I am. 8)


----------



## Ames (Apr 29, 2010)

Grey Huskey said:


> You are extremely judgemental for someone using the same site as we are!



Actually, you could say that about all of us.

That makes us all hypocrites.  Yay!


----------



## Grey Huskey (Apr 29, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Actually, you could say that about all of us.
> 
> That makes us all hypocrites.  Yay!



Unfortunately I have to agree with you. You make a very good point.

I must concede to appologize to you SirRob I shall not be labeled a hypocrite!

Haha


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

Grey Huskey said:


> Unfortunately I have to agree with you. You make a very good point.
> 
> I must concede to appologize to you SirRob I shall not be labeled a hypocrite!
> 
> Haha


Good sir, there's no need to apologize for a true statement!


----------



## Grey Huskey (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Good sir, there's no need to apologize for a true statement!



Oh i don't appologize for the statement just the tone that I intended it with.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

Grey Huskey said:


> Oh i don't appologize for the statement just the tone that I intended it with.


Heh.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 29, 2010)

I dont hate me D:
I love me!


----------



## Riptor (Apr 29, 2010)

Aw, man, this was totally the wrong topic. Blame my constant insomnia. So let me do this again.

I pretty much hate myself for being a furry because it basically makes me harder to troll by the people who actually do hate furries. If people can give me the worst furry-related insults they can think of, and I can say 'Yep, pretty much' to every single one, I probably won't have many problems.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 29, 2010)

Because all of you boring forum members are so binaric 'Hate' 'Not hate' I can clarify that me equals em2^73Y, that's why I can either despise or love myself.


----------



## Chmat (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't hate myself, I hate everyone that makes me want to hate myself.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Apr 29, 2010)

I see it more at laughing at ourselves, at least for me. When you get down to brass tacks, if you're into the whole creating a avatar/character/fursona/whathaveyou, a walking talking cat is pretty odd. 

Anyway, you don't see "positives" because I really don't think there's a need to show it? When things happen that are a benefit, like donation drives for kennels or whatnot at conventions, or hearing about how some fursuiters went to go cheer up some kids at the hospital, that's great. The fandom has it's share of good stories, along with the mishaps of folk who take things one step too far. If you're that worried that there's not enough positivity going around, go do your own fundraising for charity, otherwise deal with the good and the bad.

I'm just generalizing here, but half of the threads I see here are people are treating this fandom as some sort of exclusive club and they need some validation/acceptance in being a furry. Then there's the other half who see those people jab and prod them for it and that creates a lot of "Well, if you guys hate this so much, why don't you leave?" If you consider yourself one, awesome. If not, that's cool too. Wearing that label is on you. 

I think a good reason, myself included, is that this is our group of people we choose to hang out with, real life or remotely. What's lost on some of the newer people (I think everyone's a little guilty of this at first, at least I know I was) is this concept of seeing people as furries first, and then people.  

TL;DR: Just chill.


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't hate myself.

I just hate the universe and everything that resides within it. :V


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> I don't hate myself.
> 
> I just hate the universe and everything that resides within it. :V


Do you wear all black and cover one of your eyes with your hair?


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Do you wear all black and cover one of your eyes with your hair?


 
No.

I wear a bomb belt and fly airplanes.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm rather fond of myself for the most part


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm rather fond of myself for the most part


You fondle yourself? :|


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You fondle yourself? :|


Don't we all?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I don't study. I only forget things faster.


 
Never sleep between studying and a test.

Study on the morning of the test, and be sure not to nap before the test.

Sleeping shakes the Etch-A-Sketch that is your short term memory.



SirRob said:


> Heh.


 
Heh.



VoidBat said:


> I don't hate myself.
> 
> I just hate the universe and everything that resides within it. :V


 
So you don't hate me then?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You fondle yourself? :|


 
Pff. I wish. -no sexual gratification even from self-


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Pff. I wish. -no sexual gratification even from self-


But... but... feels good man. :\


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Pff. I wish. -no sexual gratification even from self-


 
Hai Kylie <3


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> So you don't hate me then?


 
Depends. If you are from another universe you are cool. 

If not, no hard feelings atrakaj. This is strictly universal hate on a business level. 
Far above the petty boundaries of personal hate against a single individual. I try not to limit myself. :V


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> Depends. If you are from another universe you are cool.
> 
> If not, no hard feelings atrakaj. This is strictly universal hate on a business level.
> Far above the petty boundaries of personal hate against a single individual. I try not to limit myself. :V



I'm not from another universe.

I'm from the nothingness between the different dimensions.


----------



## furatail (Apr 29, 2010)

I've never hated a furry. I won't agree with everyone and  I may find some annoying when I get too much dose of their arrogance, but for the most part I embrace the diversity.


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2010)

furatail said:


> I've never hated a furry. I won't agree with everyone and  I may find some annoying when I get too much dose of their arrogance, but for the most part I embrace the diversity.



So are you one of those "furry hugbox"-type guys, or have you just never met a furry worth hating?

I can show you some furries worth hating, if you want.


----------



## furatail (Apr 29, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> So are you one of those "furry hugbox"-type guys, or have you just never met a furry worth hating?
> 
> I can show you some furries worth hating, if you want.


 
 I'm easy-going and cherish any social interaction I can get. It's a personality forged out of loneliness.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> So are you one of those "furry hugbox"-type guys, or have you just never met a furry worth hating?
> 
> I can show you some furries worth hating, if you want.


::wonders who is on your list::


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> ::wonders who is on your list::



You. ]:<

Actually, most of them don't come here much. I don't think you'd know them.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You. ]:<
> 
> Actually, most of them don't come here much. I don't think you'd know them.


Furs you met in real life or online?


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Furs you met in real life or online?



Online in a different chatroom.

Thank god I haven't met any furries IRL yet.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Online in a different chatroom.
> 
> Thank god I haven't met any furries IRL yet.


We're not all fat perverted slobs. :3


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 29, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Online in a different chatroom.
> 
> Thank god I haven't met any furries IRL yet.



Hi Icky, wanna yiff IRL? :3


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> We're not all fat perverted slobs. :3



You're right.


Some of them aren't fat.


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Hi Icky, wanna yiff IRL? :3



o murr 

And holy crap, that name is still around.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> o murr
> 
> And holy crap, that name is still around.


 What name Icky? :3


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 29, 2010)

because i do drugs :c


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> because i do drugs :c


...is your new avi a weasel snorting coke off a furry ass? thats what it looks like..... 0_0


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> What name Icky? :3



*sigh* yes, that one.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 29, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> *sigh* yes, that one.



You love it Icky, don't deny it. It's so cute :3


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> You love it Icky, don't deny it. It's so cute :3


 its so cute that i could just eat it up! :3

...yiff? >:3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> because i do drugs :c


Your new avatar is <3333~


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...is your new avi a weasel snorting coke off a furry ass? thats what it looks like..... 0_0



it was, yes


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it was, yes


 Hey gimmie some drugs Harley, I need to go to my happy place <3


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> its so cute that i could just eat it up! :3
> 
> ...yiff? >:3



Who me? I think you're underage.



But OK


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it was, yes


 It was nice too :3

I like this one even more! 
Do you draw them yourself? :3


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> It was nice too :3
> 
> I like this one even more!
> Do you draw them yourself? :3



haha i wish.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> haha i wish.


Your old one was much better. =[


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> haha i wish.


 aww..... i was hoping you did.... i might have wanted a commision :V


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 29, 2010)

Charrio said:


> or this Mod is awesome ass kissing thread.



There should be more of this...


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 29, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> There should be more of this...



you rang? <3


----------



## Usarise (Apr 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you rang? <3


 damnit harley!  Im supposed to not like you!  but your avis keep making me think otherwise! >:V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> damnit harley!  Im supposed to not like you!  but your avis keep making me think otherwise! >:V


Same here... D:


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you rang? <3



:shock:


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> :shock:


Better load up one of your guns, he probably wants to rape you.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> There should be more of this...



>>why do you guys hate yourselves?

HERE LET ME WHIP MYSELF WITH THIS IRON GRATE FOR YOUR PLEASURE IRREVERENT


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 29, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> :shock:



<3 at your service, m'moderator.


----------



## Krasl (Apr 29, 2010)

Usarise said:


> damnit harley!  Im supposed to not like you!  but your avis keep making me think otherwise! >:V



lol, hard not to like his awesome avis ^_^


----------



## Willow (Apr 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, hard not to like his awesome avis ^_^


I enjoy HP's avis as well :3


----------



## Krasl (Apr 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I enjoy HP's avis as well :3



lol, i think most people do. they are just so creative. <3

anywho, back on topic: because i have flaws and weaknesses.


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2010)

I take it "avi" is some code word for penis, now?


----------



## Krasl (Apr 29, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I take it "avi" is some code word for penis, now?



lol, nah. although, someone is probably gonna start using it like that now.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, nah. although, someone is probably gonna start using it like that now.



wanna pet my avi?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> wanna pet my avi?


Gladly.

Also does anyone else /facepalm when they see "yourselfs" in the thread title?


----------



## Krasl (Apr 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> wanna pet my avi?



hellz yeah! :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Gladly.
> 
> Also does anyone else /facepalm when they see "yourselfs" in the thread title?





Krasl said:


> hellz yeah! :3



:3 oh murr.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Gladly.
> 
> Also does anyone else /facepalm when they see "yourselfs" in the thread title?


Yes.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh God I want to touch everyone's avi.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Oh God I want to touch everyone's avi.



O MURR

I wanna touch your avi...


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Oh God I want to touch everyone's avi.



Mine's an ostrich avi.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Mine's an ostrich avi.


Mine's a fox.

Foxes eat birds.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> O MURR
> 
> I wanna touch your avi...


Your avi looks like it's gonna bite my hand off... :shock:


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 29, 2010)

mine is me....please dont touch my avi...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 29, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> mine is me....please dont touch my avi...


*pokes avi* >:3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 29, 2010)

Orgy time.

*Strips in a single motion*


----------



## Willow (Apr 29, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Oh God I want to touch everyone's avi.


*blush*

murr


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Mine's a fox.
> 
> Foxes eat birds.



Yeah, I'd like to see you try that with a fucking ostrich.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Orgy time.
> 
> *Strips in a single motion*


That's impressive, especially with all that armor.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Yeah, I'd like to see you try that with a fucking ostrich.


:: omnoms on your eggs ::


----------



## Alstor (Apr 29, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Oh God I want to touch everyone's avi.


 Even mine?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That's impressive, especially with all that armor.


Indeed, indeed.


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> :: omnoms on your eggs ::



Once again: I'm a man.

I know all you foxes are a bit gender-confused and whatnot, but come on.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 30, 2010)

CHARGIN' MY AVI


----------



## Mentova (Apr 30, 2010)

What in the hell...


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

this thread is too emu.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Once again: I'm a man.
> 
> I know all you foxes are a bit gender-confused and whatnot, but come on.


I may be confused about certain things, but I know that at least I don't poop out eggs. :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> this thread is too emu.



No, Icarus is an ostrich. :V


----------



## Ames (Apr 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> No, Icarus is an ostrich. :V



No, Icarus is the retarded son of Daedelus who flew too close to the sun with wax wings (hurderp) while on a jailbreak and as a result, they melted and were no longer able to sustain his flight.  He then promptly fell into the ocean and drowned.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2010)

JamesB said:


> No, Icarus is the retarded son of Daedelus who flew too close to the sun with wax wings (hurderp) while on a jailbreak and as a result, they melted and were no longer able to sustain his flight.  He then promptly fell into the ocean and drowned.


This Icarus... >:[


----------



## Ames (Apr 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> This Icarus... >:[



No, THIS is Icarus...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2010)

JamesB said:


> No, THIS is Icarus...


*squirts blood into your eyes*


----------



## Ames (Apr 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> *squirts blood into your eyes*



GAAAH REPTILE AIDS


----------



## Ixis (Apr 30, 2010)

Because our daddies never hugged us


----------



## Icky (Apr 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> No, Icarus is an ostrich. :V


Oooookay, pretty sure it's time to change mah profiley stuff back to raven then. Too many arguements.


JamesB said:


> No, Icarus is the retarded son of Daedelus who flew too close to the sun with wax wings (hurderp) while on a jailbreak and as a result, they melted and were no longer able to sustain his flight.  He then promptly fell into the ocean and drowned.


He wasn't retarded...


shut up.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

Usarise said:


> damnit harley!  Im supposed to not like you!  but your avis keep making me think otherwise! >:V





Taren Fox said:


> Same here... D:



Maybe it's because you're both bi/gay and in denial.

Yeah, let's go with that.

Because this avatar, like his last one, is of him getting fucked in the ass.



SirRob said:


> That's impressive, especially with all that armor.



That isn't really armor.

It's just for show.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Maybe it's because you're both bi/gay and in denial.


Except Taren actually is gay. Only ones in denial here are Usarise and The  Drunken Ace.



atrakaj said:


> That isn't really armor.
> 
> It's just for show.


I'm sure you figured that out first hand, eh?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Except Taren actually is gay. Only ones in denial here are Usarise and The Drunken Ace.


 
No, he's in denial.



> I'm sure you figured that out first hand, eh?


 
Yeah.

I punched him in the chest and it gave me a papercut.

Oh, and I broke a few of his ribs.

But damn it, papercuts are annoying.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I punched him in the chest and it gave me a papercut.
> 
> ...


I like a guy that's strong yet sensitive. â™¥


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I like a guy that's strong yet sensitive. â™¥


 
It didn't hurt, it was just annoying.

That stinging and bleeding from something so flimsy, and yet it takes longer to heal than a regular cut because paper is sharper than knives.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It didn't hurt, it was just annoying.
> 
> That stinging and bleeding from something so flimsy, and yet it takes longer to heal than a regular cut because paper is sharper than knives.


Oogh, that makes me cringe.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I punched him in the chest and it gave me a papercut.
> 
> ...



...what? I thought we were role playing. I was moaning loudly for you.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...what? I thought we were role playing. I was moaning loudly for you.


 
Roleplaying is against forum rules.

It's nothting personal.

It's just personal business.


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Roleplaying is against forum rules.
> 
> It's nothting personal.
> 
> It's just personal business.





Spoiler



...he's lying


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...he's lying


 


Spoiler



I have a kennel for you.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I have a kennel for you.



Pfft, don't be silly. You came all the way out to Phobos to be with me! ~<3


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I have a kennel for you.






Spoiler



I don't want my kennel


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Pfft, don't be silly. You came all the way out to Phobos to be with me! ~<3


 
I have a hidden snake.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I have a hidden snake.



>:[


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want my kennel


 


Spoiler



Then don't tempt me.


 


HAXX said:


> >:[


 
What?

You don't like baby copper-heads?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> What?
> 
> You don't like baby copper-heads?





Spoiler



Put her in the kennel and mail her to Zrcalo.



...so it's baby sized?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Except Taren actually is gay.


I never told anyone here what my sexuality is.  People just assume. lol


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I never told anyone here what my sexuality is.  People just assume. lol



Your always gay when SirRob comes around.


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Put her in the kennel and mail her to Zrcalo.






Spoiler



The kennel's too small


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The kennel's too small



Hmm, we could just chop you up into pieces and up then mail you to Harley. That'll work!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No, it's an actual baby copper-head snake.

There was one in our driveway.

We had run over it.



Taren Fox said:


> I never told anyone here what my sexuality is.  People just assume. lol


 
You're straight.

You told me so.



WillowWulf said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The kennel's too small


 
You're short enough for it.


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're short enough for it.


;^;


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;^;


 
Do you disagree?


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Do you disagree?


no...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No, it's an actual baby copper-head snake.
> 
> There was one in our driveway.
> 
> We had run over it.



Granted baby poisonous snakes are more dangerous than adults (they don't know when to let go and stop injecting poison), I have done my fair share of killing snakes with shovels. It is of no threat to me.

Granted, you already ran over it..


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your always gay when SirRob comes around.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want my kennel





Spoiler



Get in your bloody kennel


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 30, 2010)

The fact that i'm better at spelling than about 98% of internet users.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 30, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> The fact that i'm better at spelling than about 98% of internet users.



liek u mad teh statickics up trololol nob


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> no...


 
Good kitteh.



Fenrir Lupus said:


> The fact that i'm better at spelling than about 98% of internet users.


 
Your capitalization lacks, however.



TashkentFox said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Get in your bloody kennel


 
Hey, that blood is USDA approved.


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Get in your bloody kennel





Spoiler



I don't wanna





Fenrir Lupus said:


> The fact that i'm better at spelling than about 98% of internet users.


i cna spel to


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Throws clams into kennel* In you go!




...Wait a second.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna





Spoiler



Get in it or I'll send you to Argentina


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> *Throws clams into kennel* In you go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not Blue D:



TashkentFox said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Get in it or I'll send you to Argentina


>: (


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> >: (



What would you do if *I* said I was sending you there?


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> What would you do if *I* said I was sending you there?


>: (


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> >: (





Spoiler



How about Venezuala?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> >: (



*>:V*

What was that?


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *>:V*
> 
> What was that?


._.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ._.



I'm sending you to Argentina.


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm sending you to Argentina.


But I don't wanna gooo


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But I don't wanna gooo



If you don't want to go before you leave then hold it in.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm sending you to Argentina.



Send her to me. I'll make sure she gets plenty of ice cream, attention, and freedom lead and solitary confinement.


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If you don't want to go before you leave then hold it in.


D:


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Send her to me. I'll make sure she gets plenty of ice cream, attention, and freedom lead and solitary confinement.



She doesn't need to be spoiled.

But she does need more attention than that.



WillowWulf said:


> D:



What?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm sending you to Argentina.



Argentina, the land of contaminated corned beef, permanant economic collapse and imperialistic presidents.


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> She doesn't need to be spoiled.
> 
> But she does need more attention than that.


I do need to be spoiled though D:

(I'm afraid of what you guys mean by attention)


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Argentina, the land of contaminated corned beef, permanant economic collapse and imperialistic presidents.



The only country with actual super inflation.

People think that 10% means super inflation.

Pssh.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I do need to be spoiled though D:
> 
> (I'm afraid of what you guys mean by attention)



You're not going to get spoiled >:V .


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're not going to get spoiled >:V .


 But why nooot


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But why nooot



Are you questioning me?


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Are you questioning me?


;^;


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The only country with actual super inflation.
> 
> People think that 10% means super inflation.
> 
> Pssh.



Zimbabwe is currently worse, but Argentine hyperinflation affected a lot more people.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Zimbabwe is currently worse, but Argentine hyperinflation affected a lot more people.



Isn't Argentina the one with about 2000% inflation?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Isn't Argentina the one with about 2000% inflation?



I think so, but Zimbabwe has 89.7 sextillion percent inflation.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I think so, but Zimbabwe has 89.7 sextillion percent inflation.



Ah, that's the one I'm thinking of then.

They had to come up with a new number for their money.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Ah, that's the one I'm thinking of then.
> 
> They had to come up with a new number for their money.



Not even Weimar Germany had inflation as bad as Mugabeland, yet just 30 years ago Rhodesia was one of the wealthiest nations in Africa (second only to South Africa).


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Apr 30, 2010)

I get along with most furs and give everyone a chance. I just don't like sluts, inside or outside of the fandom.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't hate myself. :3c


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I don't hate myself. :3c


 I hate you


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I hate you



I hate you too, Dobe. SO FUCKING MUCH, MURR--I MEAN GRR!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I hate you too, Dobe. SO FUCKING MUCH!


 
You didn't need to add the extra bit so I got rid of it for you.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You didn't need to add the extra bit so I got rid of it for you.



Dobe has a thing for getting rid of extra bits.

That's what happened to his tail.

And his d--


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Dobe has a thing for getting rid of extra bits.
> 
> That's what happened to his tail.
> 
> And his d--


 
lol well what you said earlier makes a better sig than the other thing you said 

Now stop talking and more hate plz


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lol well what you said earlier makes a better sig than the other thing you said
> 
> Now stop talking and more hate plz



I like your style. :V

(murr)


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I like your style. :V
> 
> (murr)


 
What style?
Your not making any sense woman.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> What style?
> Your not making any sense woman.



Stop talking and start hating.

C'mere, I'll hate all over you.

With my--


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

And where does this thread think it's going


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lol well what you said earlier makes a better sig than the other thing you said
> 
> Now stop talking and more hate plz



And you have to remove bits to make a decent hate sig.

For shame.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And where does this thread think it's going



Dobe's pants.


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Dobe's pants.


..think I'll pass


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Dobe's pants.



He wears pants?

There go those mental images of a black guy in a kilt.

What images?


----------



## Vriska (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..think I'll pass


I'll pass too.
So I'll be in my own pants, and I will have a TV in there so no one disturbs me. And some food, I liek food.

Want to join me?


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I'll pass too.
> So I'll be in my own pants, and I will have a TV in there so no one disturbs me. And some food, I liek food.
> 
> Want to join me?


I'll stay in my own pants


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> So I'll be in my own pants,
> Want to join me?



What?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 30, 2010)

PARTY IN RAINWULF'S PANTS.

I'll order pizza.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> PARTY IN RAINWULF'S PANTS.
> 
> I'll order pizza.



I'll order *more* pizza and put it on Rain's card.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

whats with the new thanks bar?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'll order *more* pizza and put it on Rain's card.



I'll bring beer.

Can't have a party without beer.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> whats with the new thanks bar?


 lol xD


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'll bring beer.
> 
> Can't have a party without beer.



That is a limitation I have learned to overcome.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That is a limitation I have learned to overcome.



Nut up. >:V


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lol xD



thanks


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'll bring beer.
> 
> Can't have a party without beer.


I isn't allowed to has beer


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> thanks


 You missed it Z but it wasn't much x3


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Nut up. >:V



Are you a Nutcracker?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Are you a Nutcracker?


 Yup and your the lucky guy to be with her.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yup and your the lucky guy to be with her.



Luck had almost nothing to do with it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You missed it Z but it wasn't much x3



>:/ dammit!!
link pl0x?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> >:/ dammit!!
> link pl0x?


 
I didn't screenshot it when the button and stuff was active D:


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I didn't screenshot it when the button and stuff was active D:



D: aw crap.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> She doesn't need to be spoiled.
> 
> But she does need more attention than that.



You forget I am in a spaceport.

Freedom = surface of Mars. Ice cream = Reprocessed left overs.


----------



## Browder (Apr 30, 2010)

Because presently I'm in a bad mood. It'll pass.


----------



## Surgat (Apr 30, 2010)

Derailed.


----------

